# December Testing Thread



## Jodes2011

Due to unforeseen circumstances i had to give up the November Testing Thread (thanks Brooke :hugs:) but i can honestly say i am here for the duration and not going anywhere this time which is why i've offered to do this thread :thumbup:

Well Christmas is upon us and i for one want a BFP for my christmas present and i reckon all you ladies do too so i'm hoping Santa brings us all this gift.

[IMG]https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/64327.gif[/IMG]


*1st* :xmas3:
Aesa
Jodes2011 AF




*2nd* :xmas9:




*3rd* :xmas10:
samantha76 AF




*4th * :xmas1:
Wendyk07 :angel:
skweek35 AF




*5th* :xmas4:
Macwooly 
Milty AF




*6th* :xmas6:
Jo.t :bfp:
inaru816 AF
Racheldigger AF




*7th* :xmas15:
Butterfly67 AF
hugs3409 AF
Nikki Leigh AF
Leikela AF




*8th* :xmas12:
Anais 





*9th* :xmas7:
rebekah05 :bfp:
wana b a mom AF
Adorkable AF




*10th* :xmas9:
lafaith 
Gingersnaps AF
manuiti AF



*11th* :xmas1:
TerriLou





*12th* :xmas3:
froliky2011 AF
QueenieMurphy 





*13th* :xmas6:
CHILLbilly AF




*14th* :xmas10:
yoyojojo AF
TicToc :bfp:
jlisa2012 
POASFiend :angel:




*15th* :xmas5:
Desperado167 AF
Charliegirl27
Just_married AF
lilmama6 :bfp:




*16th* :xmas14:
Tori4 AF
LLbean AF
Kirsty H AF
Spaggy37 :bfp:




*17th* :xmas5:
sumatwsimit :bfp:
VIKK1 AF
LillyLove AF




*18th* :xmas9:
polaris :bfp:
Bettydraper 




*19th* :xmas8:





*20th* :xmas7:
harley9671 AF
joygirl AF





*21st* :xmas4:
googly :bfp:
Dylis AF
mom22boys





*22nd* :xmas12:
HPMINI AF
hockey24




*23rd* :xmas9:
Bluebell bun AF





*24th* :xmas5:
peanutpup AF 





*25th* :xmas9::xmas10::xmas6:
Sus09 :angel:
keekeesaurus AF
Wantinga4th AF




*26th* :xmas2:





*27th* :xmas1:
Mom To 2 :angel:





*28th* :xmas3:
TessieTwo AF
Citrus :bfp:




*29th* :xmas12:
MommyToBeIsMe
samantha76 AF
Jodes2011 :bfp:





*30th* :xmas10:





*31st * :dance::yipee::friends::headspin::drunk::wine::beer:
Elski AF
Derina




[IMG]https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/christmas008.gif[/IMG]


I'M SORRY LADIES BUT NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING ALLOWED BECAUSE IT WILL ONLY DO YOUR NUT IN :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes :hi: Well done for taking this one :)

Can you put me down for testing on 5 Dec please :)

AF is due 4th Dec and she never lets me down but I refuse to test till she's late :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, what are the rules? LOL


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL

Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Then I can't stay here.....:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Then I can't stay here.....:haha:Click to expand...

I'd be here alone if that was a rule :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL

that symptom spotting is allowed :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

whoops i mean not allowed :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: (That's me waving goodbye) :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :wave: (That's me waving goodbye) :haha::hugs:

:haha::haha: deep down you know you want to symptom spot Brooke :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

thats so incredibly hard to do so hats off to you wooly :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thats so incredibly hard to do so hats off to you wooly :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm just a POAS phobic :haha:

Plus I'm really tight fisted so don't want to pay for hpts until I know I might get a BFP :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave: (That's me waving goodbye) :haha::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha: deep down you know you want to symptom spot Brooke :winkwink: :hugs:Click to expand...

If you can tell me one good thing about SSing and if it makes you feel any better, I will change the rules on the Nov thread right now, lol. :hugs::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thats so incredibly hard to do so hats off to you wooly :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just a POAS phobic :haha:
> 
> Plus I'm really tight fisted so don't want to pay for hpts until I know I might get a BFP :haha::haha:Click to expand...

and you are so right :thumbup: i on the other hand just love wasting my money haha!


----------



## Desperado167

MY nipples have been tingling all day and I swear they are darker ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave: (That's me waving goodbye) :haha::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha: deep down you know you want to symptom spot Brooke :winkwink: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If you can tell me one good thing about SSing and if it makes you feel any better, I will change the rules on the Nov thread right now, lol. :hugs::haha:Click to expand...

hmmmmmmm.......haha :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> MY nipples have been tingling all day and I swear they are darker ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg this is whats happening to me too :wacko: and one leg is more swollen than the other haha


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Can you Mark me down for the 4th please hun. I will start early as usual but the 4th is the official date. 

X


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> MY nipples have been tingling all day and I swear they are darker ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> omg this is whats happening to me too :wacko: and one leg is more swollen than the other hahaClick to expand...

and i haven't even ovulated yet :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus...you girls are serious? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus...you girls are serious? :flower:

No not me :haha::haha:I just love to tease u all ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well oh has said he is going to start taking the macca again today and try his best next month as he asked me wot I wanted for Xmas and I said just to be knocked up :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus...you girls are serious? :flower:

haha i'm kidding too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::growlmad::haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well my test date is just after my birthday and when my in laws asked what I wanted I said for their son to knock me up :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Well my test date is just after my birthday and when my in laws asked what I wanted I said for their son to knock me up :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Hey girls, I don't have a test date yet as my ovulation day varies quite a bit, but should be sometime in early December. I will let you know the date when I know but in the meantime I'll just stick around for the company. 

:dust: for all of us!!


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Hey girls, I don't have a test date yet as my ovulation day varies quite a bit, but should be sometime in early December. I will let you know the date when I know but in the meantime I'll just stick around for the company.
> 
> :dust: for all of us!!

Just let me know what date to put you down for GL hun :hugs:x


----------



## Conina

Jeez, is this the earliest starting testing thread ever??


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Jeez, is this the earliest starting testing thread ever??

well i already have a couple of ladies on already :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks for doing this for us jodes ,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks for doing this for us jodes ,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:

your most welcome sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Can u put me down for December the 31st Hun?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Can u put me down for December the 31st Hun?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

won't you be testing before then? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## polaris

Conina said:


> Jeez, is this the earliest starting testing thread ever??

No harm getting started early!! Roll on the Christmas BFPs!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can u put me down for December the 31st Hun?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> won't you be testing before then? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I think af will arrive in the next few days hun:hugs:


----------



## samantha76

my ap due 3rd dec:dust:


----------



## samantha76

samantha76 said:


> my ap due 3rd dec:dust:


opps Af


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so how are you knowing when AF will be. FF isn't telling me anything yet, accept I have pink boxes on the 9th 10th and 11th? And since each month seems to be a bit different then the one before, I guess I just have to wait and see the exact date FF gives me or you can tentatively put me down for the 9th?


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Ok so how are you knowing when AF will be. FF isn't telling me anything yet, accept I have pink boxes on the 9th 10th and 11th? And since each month seems to be a bit different then the one before, I guess I just have to wait and see the exact date FF gives me or you can tentatively put me down for the 9th?

:hugs::hugs: i will put you down for the 9th and if it changes just let me know hun xx


----------



## lafaith

hoping for bfp on december 10!


----------



## Milty

Jodes Thanks for doing this month!

As for me I will join MacWooly on 12/5 and like her I will not POAS before then and maybe not even then :winkwink:


----------



## Anais

Can you please put me down for 8th December. AF is due on the 6th but I was 2 days late this month so I will give her some time to show.... I refuse to test until she is late.

I had a dream a few months back giving me the exact birth date and sex of my baby. It's approximately 9 months from Christmas so I'm hoping the dream was prophetic and we get lucky soon!:baby:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Then I can't stay here.....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be here alone if that was a rule :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Wooly you wouldn't be here alone hun because you have Anais and Milty with the same outlook :winkwink: GL ladies i hope santa is extra nice to us and brings us all a bfp :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Milty said:


> Jodes Thanks for doing this month!
> 
> As for me I will join MacWooly on 12/5 and like her I will not POAS before then and maybe not even then :winkwink:

Milty I may not get to POAS either as AF is due 4 Dec and so far she's never been late :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Jodes Thanks for doing this month!
> 
> As for me I will join MacWooly on 12/5 and like her I will not POAS before then and maybe not even then :winkwink:
> 
> Milty I may not get to POAS either as AF is due 4 Dec and so far she's never been late :nope:Click to expand...

lets hope she's late this time :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Jodes Thanks for doing this month!
> 
> As for me I will join MacWooly on 12/5 and like her I will not POAS before then and maybe not even then :winkwink:
> 
> Milty I may not get to POAS either as AF is due 4 Dec and so far she's never been late :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope she's late this time :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I hope the old :witch: leaves all of us alone in December and has a 9 month vacation :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Jodes Thanks for doing this month!
> 
> As for me I will join MacWooly on 12/5 and like her I will not POAS before then and maybe not even then :winkwink:
> 
> Milty I may not get to POAS either as AF is due 4 Dec and so far she's never been late :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope she's late this time :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the old :witch: leaves all of us alone in December and has a 9 month vacation :dust:Click to expand...

Even better :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I usually have a heads up 3 or 4 days before she shows and with a 12 day LP there really is no point if I can't tell AF is coming.


I'm really hoping for a BFP this time around ...I'm getting close to my take off time period and every year that goes by I hate wasting chances...:af:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls :hi:

I think my get up and go has got up and went. I am still loaded with the cold which actually feels more like the flu and cant be arsed doing anything let alone ttc. Cant face :sex: so please someone give me a kick up the arse because i really want a nice BFP this month. 

x


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, unless you are planning the immaculate conception, and I will bow at your feet for that one, you have to DTD to get the BFP.:haha::hugs:

At this point, romance doesn't count, it's all about the jizz.:thumbup:


----------



## yoyojojo

put me down for dec 14 please


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I think my get up and go has got up and went. I am still loaded with the cold which actually feels more like the flu and cant be arsed doing anything let alone ttc. Cant face :sex: so please someone give me a kick up the arse because i really want a nice BFP this month.
> 
> x

Wendy i am offically kicking you up the arse :ninja: now go and get that bfp x


----------



## polaris

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what are the rules? LOL
> 
> Not to POAS till AF is late? :shrug: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Then I can't stay here.....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be here alone if that was a rule :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly you wouldn't be here alone hun because you have Anais and Milty with the same outlook :winkwink: GL ladies i hope santa is extra nice to us and brings us all a bfp :hugs:Click to expand...

And me too! I am official a POAS phobic and my cycle is so all over the place at the moment that I won't be peeing on any sticks unless AF is three or four days late.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 

Looks like I will be testing around Dec 4th. 

GL and FXed to all


----------



## froliky2011

I should be testing around Dec. 12th. Baby Dust to everyone!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Milty

SK: good job on the weight loss! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Looks like I will be POAS in December, but as usual....I'll just do it whehn the mood strikes, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Looks like I will be POAS in December, but as usual....I'll just do it whehn the mood strikes, lol.

Sticks at the ready then!!!!:thumbup: D'you reckon you could ever have a month when you didn't and just sit it out for AF?


----------



## dachsundmom

No....:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Sure you don't want time to think about it B??!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

No....:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> No....:haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be POAS in December, but as usual....I'll just do it whehn the mood strikes, lol.
> 
> Sticks at the ready then!!!!:thumbup: D'you reckon you could ever have a month when you didn't and just sit it out for AF?Click to expand...

i could never do that :winkwink:


----------



## TicToc

OK, I will try to restrain myself. ;)

Put me down for the 14th.


----------



## skweek35

Ok hold me down - I've just got my :) on my OPK!!! 
Time to start BDing I guess! 
YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Jodes2011

skweek35 said:


> Ok hold me down - I've just got my :) on my OPK!!!
> Time to start BDing I guess!
> YAY YAY YAY

GL :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## SuperAwesome

_*Stumbles in, dressed like Oprah, dragging a huge sack. No, not _that_ kind of sack; a Santa sack*_

It's a BFP for you and a BFP for you and a BFP for you! Everyone gets a BFP this Christmas!

(A woman can hope, can't she?) 

Wishing you all tons of luck in December, ladies!


----------



## Jax41

SuperAwesome said:


> _*Stumbles in, dressed like Oprah, dragging a huge sack. No, not _that_ kind of sack; a Santa sack*_
> 
> It's a BFP for you and a BFP for you and a BFP for you! Everyone gets a BFP this Christmas!
> 
> (A woman can hope, can't she?)
> 
> Wishing you all tons of luck in December, ladies!

Thanks Super!!!:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jokes I love the way u have put Santa pics beside all the names ,bless you ,u are such a sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u change me to The 15th my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?

Wow ,testing on Xmas day ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jokes I love the way u have put Santa pics beside all the names ,bless you ,u are such a sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u change me to The 15th my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jokes? Do you think i'm a joke :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jlisa2012

:hi: ladies :flower: can i join your group? I will be testing Dec 14th. Im on cd2.


----------



## jlisa2012

no symptoms spotting :wacko: now thats going to be hard :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jokes I love the way u have put Santa pics beside all the names ,bless you ,u are such a sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u change me to The 15th my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jokes? Do you think i'm a joke :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Omg :blush::haha::haha::haha:Sorry babes ,lol :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

jlisa2012 said:


> no symptoms spotting :wacko: now thats going to be hard :dohh:

Are you a SS kinda girl? :haha::flower:


----------



## jlisa2012

uggh I try not to be but so that you ladies dont kick me out, i will not ss in here lol :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

jlisa2012 said:


> uggh I try not to be but so that you ladies dont kick me out, i will not ss in here lol :winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

jlisa2012 said:


> uggh I try not to be but so that you ladies dont kick me out, i will not ss in here lol :winkwink:

Jodie is too nice to kick anyone out; no worries...myself on the other hand...:gun::gun::ninja::ninja::haha::haha:


----------



## jlisa2012

lol lol - thank you ladies :) i love all these cute smileys


----------



## Gingersnaps

Ok am going to jump in the testing thread earlier this month. Too early for me to be bding - still waiting on AF but will hang with you all:flower: I feel lost when I join in my tww!
So howdy:howdy:

(edit - will begin 2ww Dec 2nd so testing from the 10/11th)


----------



## Gingersnaps

skweek35 said:


> Ok hold me down - I've just got my :) on my OPK!!!
> Time to start BDing I guess!
> YAY YAY YAY

:dust: Good luck and happy bding!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Macwooly said:


> Well my test date is just after my birthday and when my in laws asked what I wanted I said for their son to knock me up :haha:

Excellent!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?
> 
> Wow ,testing on Xmas day ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Beautiful:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Gingersnaps said:


> Ok am going to jump in the testing thread earlier this month. Too early for me to be bding - still waiting on AF but will hang with you all:flower: I feel lost when I join in my tww!
> So howdy:howdy:
> 
> (edit - will begin 2ww Dec 2nd so testing from the 10/11th)

Welcome Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Can you put me down for Dec 15th please? :thumbup:


----------



## POASFiend

please add me in for the 14th. I will be turning 37 on the 16th. This would be an awesome birthday/xmas gift.

nd if any of you would like to add your request to santa you can do it here...

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/800839-letter-santa-add-your-xmas-wish.html


----------



## POASFiend

And me too! I am official a POAS phobic and my cycle is so all over the place at the moment that I won't be peeing on any sticks unless AF is three or four days late.[/QUOTE]

I'm the opposite. For the most part I'm like clockwork so if I am so much as 2 hours late I start peeing on anything that changes color....

HPT stick to me is as fire hydrant is to dog!!!


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?
> 
> Wow ,testing on Xmas day ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, If AF comes on time this cycle, next cycle I will be testing on Christmas day!! :happydance::happydance:

I will be peeing on a stick before my Christmas dinner :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?
> 
> Wow ,testing on Xmas day ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, If AF comes on time this cycle, next cycle I will be testing on Christmas day!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be peeing on a stick before my Christmas dinner :haha:Click to expand...

Omg ,well u are braver than me as a bfn would break me on Xmas day ,I lost a l.o two years ago on Xmas morning in church :nope:Thank goodness af isn't due on the 25th for me ,hope it's a bfp for you lovely ,that would make my Xmas day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> jlisa2012 said:
> 
> 
> uggh I try not to be but so that you ladies dont kick me out, i will not ss in here lol :winkwink:
> 
> Jodie is too nice to kick anyone out; no worries...myself on the other hand...:gun::gun::ninja::ninja::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Not a good idea because it will send you :loopy: haha!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jokes I love the way u have put Santa pics beside all the names ,bless you ,u are such a sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u change me to The 15th my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jokes? Do you think i'm a joke :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg :blush::haha::haha::haha:Sorry babes ,lol :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Gingersnaps said:


> Ok am going to jump in the testing thread earlier this month. Too early for me to be bding - still waiting on AF but will hang with you all:flower: I feel lost when I join in my tww!
> So howdy:howdy:
> 
> (edit - will begin 2ww Dec 2nd so testing from the 10/11th)

welcome hunni :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

POASFiend said:


> please add me in for the 14th. I will be turning 37 on the 16th. This would be an awesome birthday/xmas gift.
> 
> nd if any of you would like to add your request to santa you can do it here...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/800839-letter-santa-add-your-xmas-wish.html

it would be awesome :thumbup: I'm feeling santa's going to be generous this year giving out bfp's :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, can you put me down for the 25th?
> 
> Wow ,testing on Xmas day ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, If AF comes on time this cycle, next cycle I will be testing on Christmas day!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be peeing on a stick before my Christmas dinner :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg ,well u are braver than me as a bfn would break me on Xmas day ,I lost a l.o two years ago on Xmas morning in church :nope:Thank goodness af isn't due on the 25th for me ,hope it's a bfp for you lovely ,that would make my Xmas day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: GL Sus :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I might have to make my date earlier....I think I'm gearing up to O earlier than normal....


----------



## Wantinga4th

Hi 
Can i join you guys.

I am 36 and we just got a BFN on our first month of TTC #4.

I just got AF yesterday (19th) and as my cycles vary from 28 - 35 days i am going with the average of 32 so that would make AF due on the 20th but i will obviously try to be strong and wait a few extra days after that but i do tend to give in and test early! Having said that getting a BFP on Christmas Day would be awesome!

Just started charting again this cycle and i have ordered IC tests off Ebay but i haven't ordered Ovulation predictor tests - thinking i maybe should though?

Hope we all get BFPs for Christmas, Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Milty said:


> I might have to make my date earlier....I think I'm gearing up to O earlier than normal....

What date would you like me to change it to? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wantinga4th said:


> Hi
> Can i join you guys.
> 
> I am 36 and we just got a BFN on our first month of TTC #4.
> 
> I just got AF yesterday (19th) and as my cycles vary from 28 - 35 days i am going with the average of 32 so that would make AF due on the 20th but i will obviously try to be strong and wait a few extra days after that but i do tend to give in and test early! Having said that getting a BFP on Christmas Day would be awesome!
> 
> Just started charting again this cycle and i have ordered IC tests off Ebay but i haven't ordered Ovulation predictor tests - thinking i maybe should though?
> 
> Hope we all get BFPs for Christmas, Good luck everyone :)

I've put you down to test on the 20th, if you want to change it then just let me know. GL :hugs:


----------



## Tori4

Santa is going to be very generous to us all this month. BFP all around. 
Please put me down to for the 16 th. 
DH and I are making it all official Jan 6 th. We are eloping with the kiddies and having a familymoon. So it would be wonderful to have a little bean at the ceremony too.


----------



## Jodes2011

Tori4 said:


> Santa is going to be very generous to us all this month. BFP all around.
> Please put me down to for the 16 th.
> DH and I are making it all official Jan 6 th. We are eloping with the kiddies and having a familymoon. So it would be wonderful to have a little bean at the ceremony too.

awwww how lovely congratulations :hugs:x


----------



## Milty

Jodes2011 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I might have to make my date earlier....I think I'm gearing up to O earlier than normal....
> 
> What date would you like me to change it to? :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I'm not sure yet...I'm just thinking out loud I havn't O'd yet so well see


----------



## googly

Hi Jodes, ok I'm in for December... can you put me down for 21 December? Here's hoping for an early Christmas present eh?!? [-o&lt; :coolio:


----------



## Jo.t

Im due AF on the 6th - will be testing well before that though lol


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hi Jodes, ok I'm in for December... can you put me down for 21 December? Here's hoping for an early Christmas present eh?!? [-o&lt; :coolio:

of course sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

googly said:


> Hi Jodes, ok I'm in for December... can you put me down for 21 December? Here's hoping for an early Christmas present eh?!? [-o&lt; :coolio:

Cant believe with such a good looking chart you are getting BFN's. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

December is just around the corner. On one hand i am happy so that i can begin testing but on the other i dont have one christmas pressie bought. 

Big temp dip for me this morning so i fully expect a +OPK tonight. :) :wohoo:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes, ok I'm in for December... can you put me down for 21 December? Here's hoping for an early Christmas present eh?!? [-o&lt; :coolio:
> 
> Cant believe with such a good looking chart you are getting BFN's. :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

oh yeah i agree that chart looks very good googly :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> December is just around the corner. On one hand i am happy so that i can begin testing but on the other i dont have one christmas pressie bought.
> 
> Big temp dip for me this morning so i fully expect a +OPK tonight. :) :wohoo:

woohoo!!!!! wendy is gunna get jiggy with it real soon. 4 weeks and 6 days till christmas :xmas12:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning jodie, may i join the lucky christmas thread please :kiss: i think i will be testing around the 17th (give or take a few days :blush:).

good luck ladies and hope santas sack is full of enough BFP's to go around us all.:xmas6:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> morning jodie, may i join the lucky christmas thread please :kiss: i think i will be testing around the 17th (give or take a few days :blush:).
> 
> good luck ladies and hope santas sack is full of enough BFP's to go around us all.:xmas6:

sorry witch got you hunni praying this is your month :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## POASFiend

Tori-that sounds great. We just got married in Oct and tried for the same thing. Ours unfortunately didn't stick so I hope you get one and it sticks I need to know it's happened for someone!!!!


----------



## peanutpup

Hi! Could you please put me down for Dec 24th --af due on 23rd. I am so hoping for a christmas eve miracle![-o&lt;


----------



## inaru816

Can you put me down for Dec 6th? Here we go again...


----------



## Dylis

Hello can you put me down for 21st, hoping for early x-mas pressie


----------



## Sus09

PeanutPup, I will be testing on the 25th! can you imagine if we got Christmas BFPs?:happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

Sus09 said:


> PeanutPup, I will be testing on the 25th! can you imagine if we got Christmas BFPs?:happydance:

That would be the awesomest (is that a word?) christmas present ever!!! I going to be a manifesting mad women this cycle!! Hello up there it is our turn now--send down those babies!


----------



## Jodes2011

GL ladies :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Jokes sorry Jodes :haha::haha::haha:, loving the Xmas smileys! I'm in! :happydance: Can you please put me down for Dec 7th although obviously i will be POASing way before that!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Jokes sorry Jodes :haha::haha::haha:, loving the Xmas smileys! I'm in! :happydance: Can you please put me down for Dec 7th although obviously i will be POASing way before that!! :haha::haha:

haha i know :dohh: lets see that bfp this month :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Aesa

Can I jump into this thread? I will be testing on my birthday, December 1st. :)


----------



## Just_married

Congrats Tori, hope it's fab! Something to look forward to, where are you familymooning?

And Jodes, thank you for doing this thread, Can you put me down for 15th give or take a day. 

Thank you, fingers crossed for all on the list xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Just_married said:


> Congrats Tori, hope it's fab! Something to look forward to, where are you familymooning?
> 
> And Jodes, thank you for doing this thread, Can you put me down for 15th give or take a day.
> 
> Thank you, fingers crossed for all on the list xxx

of course sweetie xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes, I just got a :bfn: so will be joining your December thread :thumbup:.
Put me down for a tentative 21st December will ya darlin'? Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

Can you put me down for the 17th Dec please........ will try to refrain from poas til then :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Jodes, I just got a :bfn: so will be joining your December thread :thumbup:.
> Put me down for a tentative 21st December will ya darlin'? Thanks! :hugs:

so sorry keekee :hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope santa brings you a nice early christmas present xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll be here, when my November duties are done, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I'll be here, when my November duties are done, LOL

haha i was wondering when your test date was going to be? :wacko: Your opk is close to positive :thumbup: my opks have decided to turn darker again :wacko: but not a positive dark


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really do the test date thing, it's just whenever I feel like it...:haha:

Hell, I never even signed up on the Nov thread.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll be here, when my November duties are done, LOL
> 
> haha i was wondering when your test date was going to be? :wacko: Your opk is close to positive :thumbup: my opks have decided to turn darker again :wacko: but not a positive darkClick to expand...

Fixed jodes ,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Tori4

keekeesaurus said:


> Jodes, I just got a :bfn: so will be joining your December thread :thumbup:.
> Put me down for a tentative 21st December will ya darlin'? Thanks! :hugs:

Ah keekee was wondering how you are doing. crossing my fingers for lots of BFPs. I am on for December 16 th. 
It's funny when you go through the post, if you didn't know what site you were on it looks like we re all placing bets.


----------



## Tori4

Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable. 
4 boys right? Busy home.


----------



## harley9671

Can you add me for the 20th please....


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Can you put me down for the 12th please - thank you!!


----------



## Milty

Tori4 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Jodes, I just got a :bfn: so will be joining your December thread :thumbup:.
> Put me down for a tentative 21st December will ya darlin'? Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Ah keekee was wondering how you are doing. crossing my fingers for lots of BFPs. I am on for December 16 th.
> It's funny when you go through the post, if you didn't know what site you were on it looks like we re all placing bets.Click to expand...

you are so right!

Jodes is our dealer and we are all saying "I'm in":happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tori4 said:


> Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable.
> 4 boys right? Busy home.

yep 4 boys eldest is 10 and the youngest is 1 almost 2 :thumbup: That is Jude with the curly whirly hair and yes a very very busy home  :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Tori4 said:
> 
> 
> Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable.
> 4 boys right? Busy home.
> 
> yep 4 boys eldest is 10 and the youngest is 1 almost 2 :thumbup: That is Jude with the curly whirly hair and yes a very very busy home  :hugs:Click to expand...

Bless ,your boys are beautiful jodes and so are you ,not just on the outside u have a beautiful soul too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tori4 said:
> 
> 
> Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable.
> 4 boys right? Busy home.
> 
> yep 4 boys eldest is 10 and the youngest is 1 almost 2 :thumbup: That is Jude with the curly whirly hair and yes a very very busy home  :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bless ,your boys are beautiful jodes and so are you ,not just on the outside u have a beautiful soul too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks T you've made me cry (happy cry) and i can say the same about you. Beautiful with a heart of gold. I love you mrs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Love u too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Don't, I'm fillin' up here....:sad2::sad2:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Don't, I'm fillin' up here....:sad2::sad2:

:haha::haha::haha::kiss::kiss:Awk jax ,we love u too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Don't, I'm fillin' up here....:sad2::sad2:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::kiss::kiss:Awk jax ,we love u too ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

haha yeah we are a right pair of lovey dovey's :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Milty

I agree, you guys are beautiful and blessed ...
:flower:
I think our Thanksgiving is spreading


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait, I want to play too! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Woo hoo. Got a high reading on my CBFM. Time to get to work. I may be testing a few days earlier than I expected.


----------



## Tori4

Just_married said:


> Congrats Tori, hope it's fab! Something to look forward to, where are you familymooning?
> 
> And Jodes, thank you for doing this thread, Can you put me down for 15th give or take a day.
> 
> Thank you, fingers crossed for all on the list xxx

Just _married, 
Thanks! We are going to negril Jamaica. We are really excited and the kiddies think it's about time. It'll be nice to just hang out with the family, no work, no stress no cooking (yippee) of course there probably will be no BD either,lol. DH and I will have to go back without them ;)


----------



## Tori4

Jodes2011 said:


> Tori4 said:
> 
> 
> Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable.
> 4 boys right? Busy home.
> 
> yep 4 boys eldest is 10 and the youngest is 1 almost 2 :thumbup: That is Jude with the curly whirly hair and yes a very very busy home  :hugs:Click to expand...

He is beautiful. 
I miss that age and miss seeing the world through their eyes. Everything is so magical. I used to love watching my kiddies faces light up with the Christmas lights and the awe when they see the first snowfall. 
Thank goodness for little nieces and nephews.


----------



## Tori4

POASFiend said:


> Woo hoo. Got a high reading on my CBFM. Time to get to work. I may be testing a few days earlier than I expected.

Get those dancin' shoes on! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tori4 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tori4 said:
> 
> 
> Cute pic jodes2011. One of your little ones? He's adorable.
> 4 boys right? Busy home.
> 
> yep 4 boys eldest is 10 and the youngest is 1 almost 2 :thumbup: That is Jude with the curly whirly hair and yes a very very busy home  :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He is beautiful.
> I miss that age and miss seeing the world through their eyes. Everything is so magical. I used to love watching my kiddies faces light up with the Christmas lights and the awe when they see the first snowfall.
> Thank goodness for little nieces and nephews.Click to expand...

well hunni hopefully you will be experiencing it again very soon :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Tori4: I know what you mean...even my youngest nephew is 6 :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

dachsundmom I loke the new festive look your little four-legged munchkin has. Daxis are the perfect little size for dressing up aren't they?


----------



## HPMINI

Well, having been completely out for the count last month - man flu took over! I'm back on for this month. CD3 at the moment. Also DH wants to know dates this time around.
So, I would say my testing date would technically be the 20th although I think I shall go for 22nd December - it would have been MIL's birthday. And I won't have to spend Christmas Day wondering. Although (thinking positively) it would be really difficult to keep it quiet especially as my sister will be 8 months pg by then. Fingers crossed.

I did have a dream a couple of nights ago which should in reality spur me on for a doctors visit - I dreamt that someone I knew was taking me to an appointment to finally find out whether it could be a reality or whether it just shall not be.


----------



## Jodes2011

HPMINI said:


> Well, having been completely out for the count last month - man flu took over! I'm back on for this month. CD3 at the moment. Also DH wants to know dates this time around.
> So, I would say my testing date would technically be the 20th although I think I shall go for 22nd December - it would have been MIL's birthday. And I won't have to spend Christmas Day wondering. Although (thinking positively) it would be really difficult to keep it quiet especially as my sister will be 8 months pg by then. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I did have a dream a couple of nights ago which should in reality spur me on for a doctors visit - I dreamt that someone I knew was taking me to an appointment to finally find out whether it could be a reality or whether it just shall not be.

welcome back and good luck. :hugs:


----------



## rebekah05

Thanks for the thread. Can you put me down for Dec 9th? I couldn't find which forum I was in for NOV but BFN so hopefully this is our month!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so my official FF date is Dec 7th, if you want to change it :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can you put me down for the 23rd please? X


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Jodes. :xmas3: Can you put me down to test on Dec 29th? Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Hi Jodes. :xmas3: Can you put me down to test on Dec 29th? Thank you! :flower:

Done. GL and i hope its a bfp :hugs:x


----------



## samantha76

the :witch: here can u add me to 29th plz


----------



## VIKK1

Eeeeekkkkk 1st tomorrow :) let the testing begin :)

I dreamt last night that I had twin boys! :twinboys: must be the clomid. me thinks :wacko:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

FX'd that you start Dec off with a :bfp:. Twins would be awesome! :twinboys:

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Girls, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, wrong damned thread! You owe me a finish to November!!! LOL


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, wrong damned thread! You owe me a finish to November!!! LOL

PHUCK!:shock: I just realised it's 30th today, I wondered what VIKK1 was going on about :haha::haha:......do I dare POAS here at work?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, wrong damned thread! You owe me a finish to November!!! LOL
> 
> PHUCK!:shock: I just realised it's 30th today, I wondered what VIKK1 was going on about :haha::haha:......do I dare POAS here at work?Click to expand...

Duh!:growlmad::hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, wrong damned thread! You owe me a finish to November!!! LOL
> 
> PHUCK!:shock: I just realised it's 30th today, I wondered what VIKK1 was going on about :haha::haha:......do I dare POAS here at work?Click to expand...

YES! :test: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, wrong damned thread! You owe me a finish to November!!! LOL
> 
> PHUCK!:shock: I just realised it's 30th today, I wondered what VIKK1 was going on about :haha::haha:......do I dare POAS here at work?Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yes do it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

I'm not due to test til 17th! (well that's what FF says :-s) was just getting excited about everyone else testing :D

I've not even Ov yet :wacko:

I'd like twin girls really..............just one healthy baby would do actually..........please


----------



## VIKK1

:test::test::test:

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, okay....Dmom, as promised I *will *POAS to round off Nov and post on the Nov testers, just not sure I can bring myself to do it here and not in the comfort of my own bathroom :dohh: I have got my HPTs at the ready though :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Okay, okay....Dmom, as promised I *will *POAS to round off Nov and post on the Nov testers, just not sure I can bring myself to do it here and not in the comfort of my own bathroom :dohh: I have got my HPTs at the ready though :haha::haha:

I thought the school was virtually empty today....go hit a stall and piss!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

It is, but they're not the nicest of loo's to spend a long time in..... Just :coffee: gimme a minute or two :winkwink:


----------



## VIKK1

Off to check out Nov testers GL :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> It is, but they're not the nicest of loo's to spend a long time in..... Just :coffee: gimme a minute or two :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I only kid....you do what you are comfotable with, please.:flower:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> It is, but they're not the nicest of loo's to spend a long time in..... Just :coffee: gimme a minute or two :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I only kid....you do what you are comfotable with, please.:flower:Click to expand...

I know.....:hugs: but man I'm soo tempted to just do it now!!


----------



## VIKK1

:test::test::test:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> It is, but they're not the nicest of loo's to spend a long time in..... Just :coffee: gimme a minute or two :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I only kid....you do what you are comfotable with, please.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know.....:hugs: but man I'm soo tempted to just do it now!!Click to expand...

Do it ,do it ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> It is, but they're not the nicest of loo's to spend a long time in..... Just :coffee: gimme a minute or two :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I only kid....you do what you are comfotable with, please.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know.....:hugs: but man I'm soo tempted to just do it now!!Click to expand...

Don't take any notice of B, just do it lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Eeee, Jax I feel more nervous than I did when I POASd :wacko:.
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:finger:


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:

That would be awful bc with the strike, no one would find her until tomorrow.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:
> 
> That would be awful bc with the strike, no one would find her until tomorrow.:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I'm still here, sipping my drink :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:
> 
> That would be awful bc with the strike, no one would find her until tomorrow.:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:
> 
> That would be awful bc with the strike, no one would find her until tomorrow.:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is she ,has she fell down the loo?:haha:
> 
> That would be awful bc with the strike, no one would find her until tomorrow.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I'm still here, sipping my drink :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Sipping it :dohh:,knock it back woman ,pretend it's alcohol :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, if she pretends it's the drink, she'll just go face-down on her desk...and no one would find her until tomorrow, when she is laying in a pool of her own drool.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, if she pretends it's the drink, she'll just go face-down on her desk...and no one would find her until tomorrow, when she is laying in a pool of her own drool.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Jax u still there ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, if she pretends it's the drink, she'll just go face-down on her desk...and no one would find her until tomorrow, when she is laying in a pool of her own drool.:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Jax u still there ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm here! Just clearing up the slobber off my desk :haha::haha: Can't believe I've dunnit but I have POAS and.....


----------



## dachsundmom

?


----------



## Jax41

....BFN :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ....BFN :dohh:

Can we see it ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We must see it.


----------



## Jax41

OMG Desp, I've POAS at work I can't whip it out on my desk and now photograph it!!!! :shock: I'll do it later when I get home... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

(sigh) take the pic in the restroom, lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

:cry:Please jax sit it on a piece of loo roll and take a pic ,I cant wait till u get home :cry::cry:


----------



## Jax41

I dunno how to get the pic off my fone and onto here though without my do dar thing which is at home :shrug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Can you email it or text it to someone who can then post it? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Can you email it or text it to someone who can then post it? :hugs:

email it to yourself! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Can you email it or text it to someone who can then post it? :hugs:
> 
> email it to yourself! :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh:
Of course!


----------



## VIKK1

Jax :hugs:

I'm glad I won't be at work when I'm due to test! :lol:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello Jodes!!
Could you please add my name to the list? I'll be testing Dec 9th. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jax41

VIKK1 said:


> Jax :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad I won't be at work when I'm due to test! :lol:

Me and my big mouth eh??:winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes and December tester ladies, I'm sorry your thread got sabotaged by me this afternoon when I'm a Nov tester :haha::haha: got confused with my dates :wacko:

Good luck this month all of you!!!x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Dmom, Despie, Keekee, Butterfly......I've posted my HPT on the POAS thread!!:thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

Can you put me down for December 10th please. :flower:

I'm not holding out much hope for this one though as we've both been sick as dogs so didn't have much sex and my body decided it would ovulate on CD8! And now DH has gone back to work so the next time we'll be able to try will be in February. :dohh:

Anyway, wishing everyone loads of :dust: for that Christmas :bfp:!!!
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> Can you put me down for December 10th please. :flower:
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope for this one though as we've both been sick as dogs so didn't have much sex and my body decided it would ovulate on CD8! And now DH has gone back to work so the next time we'll be able to try will be in February. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, wishing everyone loads of :dust: for that Christmas :bfp:!!!
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

No probs Jax xx

Good luck Aesa :hugs: along with myself you are the first to test this month may you get a bfp. As for me my AF came but i do have another shot in December.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hi Jodes
I've been AWOL for some months now, TTC went on the back burner for a bit, but I'm back and I'm ready to kick some December a*se! :xmas12: 
Could you put me down for testing on the 28th please as I'm on CD1 today, always fun! :)

Love
T
xx


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Hi Jodes
> I've been AWOL for some months now, TTC went on the back burner for a bit, but I'm back and I'm ready to kick some December a*se! :xmas12:
> Could you put me down for testing on the 28th please as I'm on CD1 today, always fun! :)
> 
> Love
> T
> xx

Hello i did wonder where you were? Good to see you back and ready to kick some ass! GL :hugs:xx


----------



## VIKK1

Sorry about AF Jodes :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

VIKK1 said:


> Sorry about AF Jodes :hugs:

thanks :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Ok I'm here....sorry I'm late, what did I miss? Hehehehe

Jodes thanks for inviting me over. IF I test I would say it would be the 16th or so. 

FXd everyone!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Where is the gorgeous Jodes ?hope u are feeling a bit better today babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Can I be a pain and change my testing date to 25th? My longer LP means I need to POAS a bit later than I thought :thumbup:. Cheers lovely!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Where is the gorgeous Jodes ?hope u are feeling a bit better today babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks T i'm feeling a little worse :cry: i will be fine though :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> Can I be a pain and change my testing date to 25th? My longer LP means I need to POAS a bit later than I thought :thumbup:. Cheers lovely!

Changed my darling :hugs:x


----------



## Aesa

Jodes2011 said:


> No probs Jax xx
> 
> Good luck Aesa :hugs: along with myself you are the first to test this month may you get a bfp. As for me my AF came but i do have another shot in December.



My test was a BFN, but it turns out I may have been wromg about when I ov'ed... I thought I would be 10DPO yesterday, but after FF pinpointed ov I was only 6DPO... So I'm not testing again until Monday...

Sorry to hear that AF got you!


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:Sorry to hear Jodes. Ok now I'm officially in my least favorite part of my cycle. 2 weeks can seem like an eternity. I can't wait to start seeing some BFPs on here though.


----------



## LLbean

Jodes, my sweet, it WILL happen! You know you and I will be bump buddies soon :D

xoxoxox


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is the gorgeous Jodes ?hope u are feeling a bit better today babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks T i'm feeling a little worse :cry: i will be fine though :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Awk pet ,I know huni it's horrible and there's nothing I can do to make u feel better :cry::cry:I hope oh is home and looking after u ,love u huni ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

POASFiend said:


> :hugs:Sorry to hear Jodes. Ok now I'm officially in my least favorite part of my cycle. 2 weeks can seem like an eternity. I can't wait to start seeing some BFPs on here though.

thanks :hugs: I know that 2 week wait is a killer but at least your over the ttc bit for this cycle :winkwink: GL xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Aesa said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> No probs Jax xx
> 
> Good luck Aesa :hugs: along with myself you are the first to test this month may you get a bfp. As for me my AF came but i do have another shot in December.
> 
> 
> 
> My test was a BFN, but it turns out I may have been wromg about when I ov'ed... I thought I would be 10DPO yesterday, but after FF pinpointed ov I was only 6DPO... So I'm not testing again until Monday...
> 
> Sorry to hear that AF got you!Click to expand...

Thanks and GL :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes, my sweet, it WILL happen! You know you and I will be bump buddies soon :D
> 
> xoxoxox

We better had be :winkwink: :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is the gorgeous Jodes ?hope u are feeling a bit better today babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks T i'm feeling a little worse :cry: i will be fine though :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awk pet ,I know huni it's horrible and there's nothing I can do to make u feel better :cry::cry:I hope oh is home and looking after u ,love u huni ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

haha your joking!!! He's been off today and decided to do his odd jobs pfftt. He's getting on my nerves at the minute. He's now gone to see his account to sort his tax return. I'm not cooking dinner he can do it :winkwink: Love you too sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VIKK1

Jodes2011 said:


> haha your joking!!! He's been off today and decided to do his odd jobs pfftt. He's getting on my nerves at the minute. He's now gone to see his account to sort his tax return. I'm not cooking dinner he can do it :winkwink: Love you too sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

haha.......dinners in the dog! hehe

Officially in the 2ww, Ov early which sucks as I wasn't ready for it :wacko:


----------



## Racheldigger

May I join you? Assuming I've correctly remembered when my last period was, I'm testing on the 6th, and I'm up to high doh! Deeply weirded out a couple of hours ago, when I was putting LO down for a nap, and she looked up at me and said "Have you got a baby in your tummy, Mummy?" I can only assume she got the idea at nursery: one of the nursery staff has just gone on maternity leave!


----------



## LLbean

Racheldigger said:


> May I join you? Assuming I've correctly remembered when my last period was, I'm testing on the 6th, and I'm up to high doh! Deeply weirded out a couple of hours ago, when I was putting LO down for a nap, and she looked up at me and said "Have you got a baby in your tummy, Mummy?" I can only assume she got the idea at nursery: one of the nursery staff has just gone on maternity leave!

OMG have you tested yet???? Children are highly intuitive!


----------



## VIKK1

Wow, I'd be testing too :) GL


----------



## Jodes2011

Racheldigger said:


> May I join you? Assuming I've correctly remembered when my last period was, I'm testing on the 6th, and I'm up to high doh! Deeply weirded out a couple of hours ago, when I was putting LO down for a nap, and she looked up at me and said "Have you got a baby in your tummy, Mummy?" I can only assume she got the idea at nursery: one of the nursery staff has just gone on maternity leave!

Of course you can join hunni :hugs: GL x


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, it doesn't look like I'll be joining you in testing in December after all. :cry: CD28 and I haven't ovulated yet and EWCM has all dried up, so it looks like another anovulatory cycle. Going to go to the doctor on Thursday.


----------



## Butterfly67

polaris said:


> Hi everyone, it doesn't look like I'll be joining you in testing in December after all. :cry: CD28 and I haven't ovulated yet and EWCM has all dried up, so it looks like another anovulatory cycle. Going to go to the doctor on Thursday.

:hugs: Polaris, do you think you might be about to ovulate with your temp drop? Are you using OPKs? :hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Polaris, I was thinking the same thing as Butterfly... :hugs:


----------



## polaris

I suppose it's possible, we did BD just in case. I guess late ovulation would be better than no ovulation. Going to go to the doctor either way though and try and find out why my cycle is so irregular.


----------



## Mom To 2

This is my first month trying, :witch: is going to miss me on 27th (hopefully) , so when should I test??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Racheldigger

The advice I know is that you should wait for as long as your menstrual cycle has ever been, and then add one day before testing.


----------



## Elski

Hello :wave: I'm in! It's our first month actively trying - I'm CD3 today and will be testing on NYE...


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Elski! :xmas3: Welcome & FX'd that you'll have a wonderful NYE! :flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I never participate in these because I'm afraid of overconfidence :blush: and I don't usually test. But I did test last month, and willing to do so again this one. What the hey, at least I can look forward to something. 

So... please put me down for December 7, please. :) If I chicken out and don't test, I'll let you know. :blush:

Butterfly67, we have a similar chart. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Nikki: I don't always test either...if I feel like AF is coming or my chart shows it I don't bother but I still join up on the list ....it's fun :happydance:


----------



## Racheldigger

New Year's Eve? Ooo, best of luck, Elski!

Nikki, I don't test every month, either - in fact, this is only the third time I've intended to since we started trying again (or, strictly speaking, NTNP) after LO no. 1 arrived. If I don't have any symptoms, I don't bother spending good money on a test.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mom To 2 said:


> This is my first month trying, :witch: is going to miss me on 27th (hopefully) , so when should I test??? Thanks in advance!

27th or 28th? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

GL samantha76 please let me know the outcome :hugs: I'm praying and hoping you get your bfp. I have a good feeling for December girls :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I am unfortunately out this month - AF got me last night!! 
So onto cycle 8 and seeing the gynae on Friday. 
FXed and :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## samantha76

Jodes2011 said:


> GL samantha76 please let me know the outcome :hugs: I'm praying and hoping you get your bfp. I have a good feeling for December girls :happydance:


i had early af showed on the 28th think ive gone back to 28days next one due 29th ish


----------



## Jodes2011

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am unfortunately out this month - AF got me last night!!
> So onto cycle 8 and seeing the gynae on Friday.
> FXed and :dust: to everyone!!!

so sorry AF caught you :hugs: GL with the gynae


----------



## Jodes2011

samantha76 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> GL samantha76 please let me know the outcome :hugs: I'm praying and hoping you get your bfp. I have a good feeling for December girls :happydance:
> 
> 
> i had early af showed on the 28th think ive gone back to 28days next one due 29th ishClick to expand...

sorry AF got you too hun at least you have another shot this month :thumbup: i'll be testing on the 29th :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Dec 17th for me. Thanks Jodes!:flower:


----------



## Racheldigger

Thanks for adding me to the list, it really helps keep me strong. The other thing that is helping me not to crack and waste good money on a pregnancy test too early to tell is my LO's advent calendar. She's only 2 years and 8 months, and she's being such a brave good girl, only opening one door every day and waiting till she's told it's tomorrow and she can open the next one: how can I jump the gun with my pregnancy test when she's showing me such a wonderful example of self-discipline?


----------



## Butterfly67

Nikki Leigh said:


> I never participate in these because I'm afraid of overconfidence :blush: and I don't usually test. But I did test last month, and willing to do so again this one. What the hey, at least I can look forward to something.
> 
> So... please put me down for December 7, please. :) If I chicken out and don't test, I'll let you know. :blush:
> 
> Butterfly67, we have a similar chart. :haha:

:hugs::hugs: Oh yes Nikki, except I am terrible and can't resist testing early :haha::haha::haha:



Racheldigger said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list, it really helps keep me strong. The other thing that is helping me not to crack and waste good money on a pregnancy test too early to tell is my LO's advent calendar. She's only 2 years and 8 months, and she's being such a brave good girl, only opening one door every day and waiting till she's told it's tomorrow and she can open the next one: how can I jump the gun with my pregnancy test when she's showing me such a wonderful example of self-discipline?

Very good point, good job I don't have one to set an example lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mom To 2

Put me down for the 27th please, lets see if I can hold off that long... ;)


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I have tested this morning and its inconclusive. I think i might have another indent line showing. At this point i am saying BFN. MY LP has been anything from 12 to 14 days so AF should be here no later than Tuesday if shes coming. 

:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Racheldigger said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list, it really helps keep me strong. The other thing that is helping me not to crack and waste good money on a pregnancy test too early to tell is my LO's advent calendar. She's only 2 years and 8 months, and she's being such a brave good girl, only opening one door every day and waiting till she's told it's tomorrow and she can open the next one: how can I jump the gun with my pregnancy test when she's showing me such a wonderful example of self-discipline?

awwwww bless her :hugs: i know i have 4 boys and my youngest is almost 2 and he shows more discipline than me :nope: i need to take a leaf out of my childrens book :thumbup: GL hunni x


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I have tested this morning and its inconclusive. I think i might have another indent line showing. At this point i am saying BFN. MY LP has been anything from 12 to 14 days so AF should be here no later than Tuesday if shes coming.
> 
> :hugs:

GL Wendy lets try and get some bfp's :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> I have tested this morning and its inconclusive. I think i might have another indent line showing. At this point i am saying BFN. MY LP has been anything from 12 to 14 days so AF should be here no later than Tuesday if shes coming.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> GL Wendy lets try and get some bfp's :hugs:Click to expand...

Posted a pic on the POAS thread. I think i might have done it.


----------



## Milty

Congrats Wendy!!!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Wendy! That's great news. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Again congratulations Wendy :happydance: would you like me to add you down with a bfp? :hugs:x


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Again congratulations Wendy :happydance: would you like me to add you down with a bfp? :hugs:x

I think so. I'm goIng to test again Tuesday to make sure the lines get darker. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol

Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)

Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.


----------



## puppycat

Crazy stuff! Wonder if we'll have opposites this time? Your girl and my boy?
Eeeep! So excited xx


----------



## samantha76

grats to you both .nice to see some :bfp:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Puppy and Wendy!!! and yes Wendy, I saw that line EASY!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...

wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please x


----------



## puppycat

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...

Haha yup! We had the same EDD by LMP last time, then after our scans they changed us both to the same date again.

Crazy isn't it!


----------



## Jodes2011

puppycat said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yup! We had the same EDD by LMP last time, then after our scans they changed us both to the same date again.
> 
> Crazy isn't it!Click to expand...

crazy but fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats wendy and puppycat :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...

We were bump buddies with the same due date last time. Puppy had her wee girl 3 days before i had Derrin and now we have the same due date again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...
> 
> We were bump buddies with the same due date last time. Puppy had her wee girl 3 days before i had Derrin and now we have the same due date again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Must be a sign!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...
> 
> We were bump buddies with the same due date last time. Puppy had her wee girl 3 days before i had Derrin and now we have the same due date again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

omg haha thats just fab isn't it and like LL said a good sign :thumbup: i feel very hopeful things will work out just great for you this time.


----------



## Jodes2011

LL when are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: eeeeeek! I'm so pleased for you!
> now go get a ticker Mrs, i wanna know when you're due! Lol
> 
> Just noticed your ticker hun. It's the same due date as you again. :)
> 
> Will wait till Tuesday when I do a digi and see if I get darker lines.Click to expand...
> 
> wow so you both were pregnant the same time before? and now you both have the same EDD haha! Wtg both of you :hugs: GL and congratulations and rub off some your magic for us please xClick to expand...
> 
> We were bump buddies with the same due date last time. Puppy had her wee girl 3 days before i had Derrin and now we have the same due date again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Must be a sign!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!Click to expand...

I think so hun. When we O'd on the same date this month we both thought it was a sign of good things to come. Praying that we both have a sticky one now after all the ups and downs we have had this year.

I just need all my ttc friends to join me now. When are you testing hun?

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LL when are you testing? :hugs:

IF I test it would be like on the 16th or so LOL

Honestly yesterday I was smelling things A LOT and went "hmmm" but I am NOT SS!!:haha:

Seriously my temps have been SOOOOO STEADY that I don't think it's anything


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Ladies, I'll be testing on 11th December, just 1 week to go. Who knows if I'll have the strength to wait that long.

BTW Jodes2011, it was me that sent you a Facebook Friend request today after reading your journal.


----------



## LLbean

ok who am I kidding... I may test sooner...darn you FF! Wish I didn't have to do BBT this month...now I am so curious!


----------



## Mom To 2

[/QUOTE]

Haha yup! We had the same EDD by LMP last time, then after our scans they changed us both to the same date again.

Crazy isn't it![/QUOTE]

That's awesome!!! Congrats to BOTH of you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Today was going to be a telling temp day for me, because looking at my past charts, 10dpo is when I traditionally have a temp drop. But this morning my DH woke me up for early morning :blush:. I thought I'd go back to sleep and see if I could still temp. No dice--got woken up for round two.

So today was a bust. Tomorrow should work though, since I should be the about the same as today. Maybe the Lord didn't want me to be overly optimistic or disappointed today. :shrug: I started some cramping and sore boobs yesterday though, so I'm not expecting much anyway.


----------



## Leikela

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this board! This is my first time TTC. I will be testing on December 7th. At first I thought maybe I could have BFP but now I am not so sure. The symptoms have pretty much subsided. 

I looking forward to chatting with you all! Congrats to the ones who already got their BFP's! =)


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,
I think I finally ovulated on Friday, yay!! So you can put me down for testing for 18th December if AF hasn't got me by then.


----------



## Desperado167

Leikela said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this board! This is my first time TTC. I will be testing on December 7th. At first I thought maybe I could have BFP but now I am not so sure. The symptoms have pretty much subsided.
> 
> I looking forward to chatting with you all! Congrats to the ones who already got their BFP's! =)

Hi huni and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

polaris said:


> Hi ladies,
> I think I finally ovulated on Friday, yay!! So you can put me down for testing for 18th December if AF hasn't got me by then.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies, I'll be testing on 11th December, just 1 week to go. Who knows if I'll have the strength to wait that long.
> 
> BTW Jodes2011, it was me that sent you a Facebook Friend request today after reading your journal.

haha i did wonder if it was someone from here :hugs: GL hunni xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Leikela said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this board! This is my first time TTC. I will be testing on December 7th. At first I thought maybe I could have BFP but now I am not so sure. The symptoms have pretty much subsided.
> 
> I looking forward to chatting with you all! Congrats to the ones who already got their BFP's! =)

Welcome lovely to have you on here :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Hi ladies,
> I think I finally ovulated on Friday, yay!! So you can put me down for testing for 18th December if AF hasn't got me by then.

Excellent news :happydance: :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

GL to our testers today Macwooly and Milty xx


----------



## POASFiend

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so impatient. I have an overwhelming urge to pee on sticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:help::help::help::help::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Elski

POASfiend - Step away from the sticks! I repeat Step. Away. From. The. Sticks! :haha:

Polaris - yaaay for ovulating :happydance:

GL to todays testers!


----------



## rebekah05

I must have been a very good girl this year because Santa and baby Jesus gave me my BFP on 9dpo. Can hardly breath. Am praying for you all. God bless.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congrats rebekah! Happy & Healthy 9 months :hugs:.


----------



## inaru816

Congrats to all BFPs! Alas I am BFN. AF arrived today. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

rebekah05 said:


> I must have been a very good girl this year because Santa and baby Jesus gave me my BFP on 9dpo. Can hardly breath. Am praying for you all. God bless.

Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

yay another BFP. Congrats.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Okay ladies, it's really not as great over in the other forum as it is here with you :cry: Let's get those BFPs going as I'm lonely without you!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Elski

Congrats on the BFPs ladies :hugs:

(and sorry about the AF, inaru :hugs:)


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Rebekah!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! =)


----------



## Racheldigger

Losing me this month as well, I'm afraid: my period arrived today. It was quite disturbing, I actually felt it happen - just like when my waters broke, but at a scale of one to fifty. Sob, sniff... on the one hand, nobody else knew, so we don't have to tell anyone it's not on any more, but on the other hand, I can't cry.


----------



## dachsundmom

Racheldigger said:


> Losing me this month as well, I'm afraid: my period arrived today. It was quite disturbing, I actually felt it happen - just like when my waters broke, but at a scale of one to fifty. Sob, sniff... on the one hand, nobody else knew, so we don't have to tell anyone it's not on any more, but on the other hand, I can't cry.

:hugs:


----------



## Ferne

WENDY!!!! Congrats on your BFP! SO happy for you!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi there...Please put me down for Dec 13.......


----------



## Mom To 2

rebekah05 said:


> I must have been a very good girl this year because Santa and baby Jesus gave me my BFP on 9dpo. Can hardly breath. Am praying for you all. God bless.

yay!!!!! Sooo happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

inaru816 said:


> Congrats to all BFPs! Alas I am BFN. AF arrived today. :cry:

HUgs and sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Tori4

Omg away from the forum for a week and wow I have missed so much! 
I am just a few days in tww and I promise myself not to test until the 15 th. AF not due til the 16 th but I know myself. 
Who else is testing that day?


----------



## Jodes2011

rebekah05 said:


> I must have been a very good girl this year because Santa and baby Jesus gave me my BFP on 9dpo. Can hardly breath. Am praying for you all. God bless.

Congratulations hunni H&H :cloud9:x


----------



## Jodes2011

inaru816 said:


> Congrats to all BFPs! Alas I am BFN. AF arrived today. :cry:

Sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Racheldigger said:


> Losing me this month as well, I'm afraid: my period arrived today. It was quite disturbing, I actually felt it happen - just like when my waters broke, but at a scale of one to fifty. Sob, sniff... on the one hand, nobody else knew, so we don't have to tell anyone it's not on any more, but on the other hand, I can't cry.

So sorry :hugs::cry:


----------



## Elski

Racheldigger said:


> Losing me this month as well, I'm afraid: my period arrived today. It was quite disturbing, I actually felt it happen - just like when my waters broke, but at a scale of one to fifty. Sob, sniff... on the one hand, nobody else knew, so we don't have to tell anyone it's not on any more, but on the other hand, I can't cry.

:hugs:


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Rebekah! H&H9!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Congrats Rebekah! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## Leikela

So I couldn't wait and tested a day early. The catch is I used a digital test. It said No -. It was an Early Response One so it should have caught any HCG, right? Does anyone know how the digitals work? Will they say no if there is no HCG at all? Or does it have a threshold that if barely any HCG is detected that it will still say no?

I guess I am wishful thinking here. LOL Still no AF though but it feels like she is coming on.


----------



## POASFiend

hey leikela. The digital ones test for a certain calibrated level as well (often 25iu) so it will not turn postivie with levels lower than this. So don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Sus09

Congrats Rebekah:cloud9:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks POASfiend!!


----------



## Adorkable

Due on the eighth but testing on the ninth!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls. I had made a GP appointment for tomorrow to discuss my irregular cycles and hoping to be referred to fertility specialist since I have been TTC for nine months and I am over 35. However it is not to be, because I was unfortunately in an accident on the bicycle on Monday and have fractured my jaw in two places, broken four teeth, and generally look like I am wearing Halloween make-up! Home for the night tonight but going back in today for emergency surgery. I've had so many X-rays etc. that I actually better not be pregnant this month! So GP appointment is on hold for the moment but I will keep you posted.

Congratulations Rebekah, very happy for you!

Racheldigger, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

polaris said:


> Hi girls. I had made a GP appointment for tomorrow to discuss my irregular cycles and hoping to be referred to fertility specialist since I have been TTC for nine months and I am over 35. However it is not to be, because I was unfortunately in an accident on the bicycle on Monday and have fractured my jaw in two places, broken four teeth, and generally look like I am wearing Halloween make-up! Home for the night tonight but going back in today for emergency surgery. I've had so many X-rays etc. that I actually better not be pregnant this month! So GP appointment is on hold for the moment but I will keep you posted.
> 
> Congratulations Rebekah, very happy for you!
> 
> Racheldigger, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

crikey polaris that's terrible. i'm so sorry this has happened. thank god you're still here, it sounds like a nasty accident you've had. i hope you recovery quickly from this and i'll be thinking about you today when you go back for your surgery. :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower: i want to know how u r getting on, so when you can, log on and let us know.


----------



## Wendyk07

polaris said:


> Hi girls. I had made a GP appointment for tomorrow to discuss my irregular cycles and hoping to be referred to fertility specialist since I have been TTC for nine months and I am over 35. However it is not to be, because I was unfortunately in an accident on the bicycle on Monday and have fractured my jaw in two places, broken four teeth, and generally look like I am wearing Halloween make-up! Home for the night tonight but going back in today for emergency surgery. I've had so many X-rays etc. that I actually better not be pregnant this month! So GP appointment is on hold for the moment but I will keep you posted.
> 
> Congratulations Rebekah, very happy for you!
> 
> Racheldigger, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

OMG! I hope everything goes ok today and you recover quickly hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratualtions rebekah :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> Hi girls. I had made a GP appointment for tomorrow to discuss my irregular cycles and hoping to be referred to fertility specialist since I have been TTC for nine months and I am over 35. However it is not to be, because I was unfortunately in an accident on the bicycle on Monday and have fractured my jaw in two places, broken four teeth, and generally look like I am wearing Halloween make-up! Home for the night tonight but going back in today for emergency surgery. I've had so many X-rays etc. that I actually better not be pregnant this month! So GP appointment is on hold for the moment but I will keep you posted.
> 
> Congratulations Rebekah, very happy for you!
> 
> Racheldigger, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

OMG hunni i hope your ok :hugs::hugs: Get better soon and keep us updated. :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

GL to our testers today Butterfly, hugs3409, Nikki Leigh and Leikela :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jo.t, Aesa, Macwooly and Milty waiting to hear your news. GL :dust::dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Polaris :hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG honey you poor thing :cry:. I hope the surgery goes well and you make a speedy recovery. Bless you. Do let us know how yiu're getting on. Thinking about you xxx.


----------



## hugs3409

feel better polaris, sorry this happened. 

AFM I posted a pic on the POAS thread. My pee was not as strong as normal FMU. I had a cup of tea last night lol. Not sure, FF changed my date back to the 9th, I figured I would just leave it, but of course test anyway. Got a nasty dip yesterday and same temp today so not sure if that is accurate or if my battery is dying and I don't have another thermometer to see. I should have a back up lol. Anyway, kinda depressed, but will get on. Will be busy the next 2 days, so may not be on as much, but will be around.


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> feel better polaris, sorry this happened.
> 
> AFM I posted a pic on the POAS thread. My pee was not as strong as normal FMU. I had a cup of tea last night lol. Not sure, FF changed my date back to the 9th, I figured I would just leave it, but of course test anyway. Got a nasty dip yesterday and same temp today so not sure if that is accurate or if my battery is dying and I don't have another thermometer to see. I should have a back up lol. Anyway, kinda depressed, but will get on. Will be busy the next 2 days, so may not be on as much, but will be around.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

polaris said:


> Hi girls. I had made a GP appointment for tomorrow to discuss my irregular cycles and hoping to be referred to fertility specialist since I have been TTC for nine months and I am over 35. However it is not to be, because I was unfortunately in an accident on the bicycle on Monday and have fractured my jaw in two places, broken four teeth, and generally look like I am wearing Halloween make-up! Home for the night tonight but going back in today for emergency surgery. I've had so many X-rays etc. that I actually better not be pregnant this month! So GP appointment is on hold for the moment but I will keep you posted.

OMG Polaris, you poor thing :hugs::hugs: Wishing you a speedy recovery. I broke my jaw skiing headfirst into a rock a few years ago so I know how you feel - although I think yours sounds worse than mine - the only good thing about this (well it was for me and I hope you have my sense of humour:winkwink:) is that I could only eat liquids for about 3 weeks so I lost about a stone in weight which was quite welcome at the time :haha::haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh, p.s. Jodes can you put me down for the :witch: please :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh, p.s. Jodes can you put me down for the :witch: please :hugs:

awwww sorry hunni :cry: :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Right ladies we have 2 bfp's so far this month so lets see if we can have some more. Come on Santa xx


----------



## Milty

Jodes2011 said:


> Jo.t, Aesa, Macwooly and Milty waiting to hear your news. GL :dust::dust:

umm sorry I have no news...


----------



## LLbean

Polaris...wow, so sorry about your accident!!! Hope they take great care of you and you get well very soon
:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Polaris thats scary hope you feel better soon


----------



## POASFiend

oh polaris that sounds awful. You must be in a lot of pain. Take those meds and make a speedy recovery. Do you have a dental plan?


----------



## wana b a mom

Polaris, so sorry to hear about your accident. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs:

Jodie, my temp dropped yesterday and I started spotting. I am expecting to have AF today :cry:


----------



## Bettydraper

Hi all - thought I'd hang around in this section for a while seeing as I turned 39 yesterday :cry: I'm due to test on the 18th but if past form is anything to go by, I'll be turning into a scary poas lady in about 7 days from now - especially now I've bought some ICs at last :happydance:

I started charting this month, which I must say is fuelling my obessive tendencies brilliantly, I'd almost say its fun....:wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> Polaris, so sorry to hear about your accident. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jodie, my temp dropped yesterday and I started spotting. I am expecting to have AF today :cry:

Sorry hunni :hugs: I won't mark it down yet as you never know x


----------



## Leikela

Jodes2011 said:


> GL to our testers today Butterfly, hugs3409, Nikki Leigh and Leikela :hugs::dust::dust:

Thank you! I tested and have a BFN! Not even a hint of a faint line or anything. However, AF is still not here. If she doesn't come by Friday, I will test again then but it is looking as if this wasn't my month. On to January!


----------



## Sus09

Polaris, get well soon:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: what an awful accident!


----------



## Leikela

Polaris,

I am so sorry to hear about your accident! I hope you make a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Milty

AF got me ....on to later this month


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> AF got me ....on to later this month

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> AF got me ....on to later this month

Sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> AF got me ....on to later this month

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty, guess we will be cycle buddies again - I forgot that means I can probably test again in Dec :happydance: - although AF will be due Jan :shrug:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

So sorry to hear about your accident Polaris. That sounds horrible! Wishing you successful surgery and a speedy recovery. :hugs:

Today is my testing day. But my temp dropped this morning, so I didn't test today. I did stop the progesterone so that my AF can come in the next couple of days though.


----------



## Elski

Oh poor you Polaris, that sounds a nightmare. Hope you make a speedy recovery!

Hi Betty :wave: Happy Birthday for yesterday!

:hugs: to those who got AF


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> AF got me ....on to later this month
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty, guess we will be cycle buddies again - I forgot that means I can probably test again in Dec :happydance: - although AF will be due Jan :shrug:Click to expand...

Of course we are in sync...I think af will be due 12/31 or1/1


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Milty said:


> AF got me ....on to later this month

Sorry hun :hugs: but at least you get another shot in December x


----------



## Wendyk07

Am out as well. :(

Another cp for me.


----------



## Elski

Wendyk07 said:


> Am out as well. :(
> 
> Another cp for me.

:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I need to pee on a stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is it just me or do we need to hear of a couple BFPs today??????


----------



## Jodes2011

POASFiend said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I need to pee on a stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it just me or do we need to hear of a couple BFPs today??????

Well do it then haha! Yes we do need to have some bfp's :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Am out as well. :(
> 
> Another cp for me.

Again so sorry Wendy :hugs:


----------



## TicToc

I got a :bfp: at 13dpo!

I wasn't going to test until the 14th, a day after I was expecting af this month but I o'd early and tested last night. I really thought I was out these last few days too.....lots of symptoms that could have been af but I had a hint of nausea these last few days that kepts me hoping just a little.

:wohoo:


----------



## Leikela

Many congrats Tic Toc!! H&H 9 months to you!

As for me, I am 2 days late and still no sign of AF. I am going to test again tomorrow morning if she doesn't show today. As of yesterday afternoon, I tested and had another BFN.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy honey I'm so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Tic-Toc

Wendy :hugs:


----------



## samantha76

grats tic toc :happydance:

so sorry wendy:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I am out too, witch rode into town this morning. On to New Years!!:cry::cry:

Good luck everyone


----------



## LLbean

yup...AF arriving today


----------



## Elski

:hugs: to AF'ers

Congrats TicToc!! x


----------



## polaris

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. The surgery went well yesterday but I may need another operation next week, its 50:50 at the moment. My jaw is totally wired shut and I can only "eat" through a straw! So I guess at least I won't be piling on the Christmas pounds, LOL. 

It is a total nightmare but I just keep thinking that I am so lucky that it was no worse and I don't have a head injury or hurt my back etc. It's amazing how quickly it can happen. 

The irony is that I am now praying that I am not pregnant this month, not only because of the medical procedures (xrays, CT, etc) but also because I've no idea how I could possibly get through first trimester without being able to eat!


----------



## POASFiend

oh polaris. I feel awful for you. I'm glad the surgery went well.

Congrats tic toc.

Sorry for those who got attacked by the witch.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wendyk07 said:


> Am out as well. :(
> 
> Another cp for me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

ok Jodes, I am out. AF is here.... good luck to the rest this month!!

Congrats TicToc!!!!!


----------



## joygirl

Hi Jodie, put me down for 20th


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I'm out! AF came here today.


----------



## Leikela

Nikki Leigh said:


> I'm out! AF came here today.

Aw, I'm sorry Nikki! :hugs:


----------



## mom22boys

add me..... I will be testing on the 21st


----------



## Mom To 2

TicToc said:


> I got a :bfp: at 13dpo!
> 
> I wasn't going to test until the 14th, a day after I was expecting af this month but I o'd early and tested last night. I really thought I was out these last few days too.....lots of symptoms that could have been af but I had a hint of nausea these last few days that kepts me hoping just a little.
> 
> :wohoo:

yay!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

Sorry to those who have been attacked by the :witch:
Wouldnt you just love to knock her off that broom...


----------



## Mom To 2

Leikela said:


> As for me, I am 2 days late and still no sign of AF. I am going to test again tomorrow morning if she doesn't show today. As of yesterday afternoon, I tested and had another BFN.

Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Mom To 2 said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> As for me, I am 2 days late and still no sign of AF. I am going to test again tomorrow morning if she doesn't show today. As of yesterday afternoon, I tested and had another BFN.
> 
> Good Luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi,
I joined a while back but then dropped off. Had relationship issues - major and did not think had an ice creams chance in Hedoublehockysticks of conceiving this cycle. Did by miraculous chance get one bding night before probable O day but had a flight the next morn so my egg and hanging out spermies probably got zapped by the scanner in the airport. But as I am in my tww and ever hopeful I decided to pop by:flower: 8dpo today.
Ginger


----------



## Leikela

Gingersnaps said:


> Hi,
> I joined a while back but then dropped off. Had relationship issues - major and did not think had an ice creams chance in Hedoublehockysticks of conceiving this cycle. Did by miraculous chance get one bding night before probable O day but had a flight the next morn so my egg and hanging out spermies probably got zapped by the scanner in the airport. But as I am in my tww and ever hopeful I decided to pop by:flower: 8dpo today.
> Ginger

Welcome back Ginger!! Spreading some Baby Dust your way!! :dust:

What day are you planning on testing?


----------



## sumatwsimit

congratulations tictoc!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Leikela said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I joined a while back but then dropped off. Had relationship issues - major and did not think had an ice creams chance in Hedoublehockysticks of conceiving this cycle. Did by miraculous chance get one bding night before probable O day but had a flight the next morn so my egg and hanging out spermies probably got zapped by the scanner in the airport. But as I am in my tww and ever hopeful I decided to pop by:flower: 8dpo today.
> Ginger
> 
> Welcome back Ginger!! Spreading some Baby Dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> What day are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

Thanks:flower:
Maybe will try to find some htp's today and begin tomorrow


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Tic Toc :cloud9:


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> ok Jodes, I am out. AF is here.... good luck to the rest this month!!
> 
> Congrats TicToc!!!!!

:cry::cry:Sorry hunni :hugs:xx


----------



## Ferne

Congrats TicToc!


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Tic Toc!

Can you please put me down for the 16th? I have already started testing but AF is due around then.


----------



## Leikela

Today is CD 30 and still no sign of AF!  I am rarely this late and a HPT this morning read a BFN! Ugh... I am definitely not preggo if the test says no. Just a freaky cycle this time.


----------



## Mom To 2

You had me on pins and needles all day Leikela. Checked for you update first thing this morning. :hugs: There's hope till the witch shows!


----------



## Leikela

Mom To 2 said:


> You had me on pins and needles all day Leikela. Checked for you update first thing this morning. :hugs: There's hope till the witch shows!

Aw, thanks so much Mom To 2!! I appreciate you thinking of me!! I still have some hope, but it is dwindling. I think the witch may show tomorrow. We will see! :hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Leikela said:


> Today is CD 30 and still no sign of AF! I am rarely this late and a HPT this morning read a BFN! Ugh... I am definitely not preggo if the test says no. Just a freaky cycle this time.

What sensitivity of test is it and what day was O day do you think?


----------



## Leikela

Gingersnaps said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 30 and still no sign of AF! I am rarely this late and a HPT this morning read a BFN! Ugh... I am definitely not preggo if the test says no. Just a freaky cycle this time.
> 
> What sensitivity of test is it and what day was O day do you think?Click to expand...

The sensitivity is 25 miu's. It is the First Response Early Result one. I am not sure when I O'd. I estimated it based on my regular cycle. However, I may have totally been off on this one and O'd late. If that is the case, I am definitely not preggo because Hubby and I didn't BD that far into my cycle. I will get it right next time! :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Leikela said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 30 and still no sign of AF! I am rarely this late and a HPT this morning read a BFN! Ugh... I am definitely not preggo if the test says no. Just a freaky cycle this time.
> 
> What sensitivity of test is it and what day was O day do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> The sensitivity is 25 miu's. It is the First Response Early Result one. I am not sure when I O'd. I estimated it based on my regular cycle. However, I may have totally been off on this one and O'd late. If that is the case, I am definitely not preggo because Hubby and I didn't BD that far into my cycle. I will get it right next time! :)Click to expand...

Hmmm It could be you have a late implanter - plus there have been some studies that girl embryos produce higher hcg than males - that can be a factor as well - so still fx'd for you:thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Gingersnaps said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 30 and still no sign of AF! I am rarely this late and a HPT this morning read a BFN! Ugh... I am definitely not preggo if the test says no. Just a freaky cycle this time.
> 
> What sensitivity of test is it and what day was O day do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> The sensitivity is 25 miu's. It is the First Response Early Result one. I am not sure when I O'd. I estimated it based on my regular cycle. However, I may have totally been off on this one and O'd late. If that is the case, I am definitely not preggo because Hubby and I didn't BD that far into my cycle. I will get it right next time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm It could be you have a late implanter - plus there have been some studies that girl embryos produce higher hcg than males - that can be a factor as well - so still fx'd for you:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! :)


----------



## Adorkable

I'm out for this month.... She got me!


----------



## froliky2011

Got my AF today. The next time we try I will be 38 years old. :( Oh well, at least I get to drink lots of wine during the holidays (trying to focus on the bright side).


----------



## froliky2011

Cograts to all the BFPs. Send some of your luck to those of us with BFPs. ;)


----------



## Adorkable

froliky2011 said:


> Got my AF today. The next time we try I will be 38 years old. :( Oh well, at least I get to drink lots of wine during the holidays (trying to focus on the bright side).

That's what I'm trying to do too... Bring on the chocolate martinis!


----------



## yoyojojo

count me out AF just arrived.
Most months I'm a little bit gutted & give myself 10 min to cry into a pillow & then I look to the next month .
I think because this would have been the month the baby I miscarried would have been born, I've been a lot worse with loads of tears anything is setting me off. 
How do we keep positive


----------



## Elski

:hugs: frolicky, adorkable & yoyojojo - you go and enjoy that holiday vino girls!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats to those with BFPs so far!!!!

And huge huggles to those who haven't been so lucky this time round.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Afm, today is 15dpo and my test day and I don't have any hpts lol. Doh! My luteal phase is _always_ 14 days so today is the first time ever that it is actually late. I mean I've been lightly spotting for the past couple of days, and since DH and I were so ill earlier in the month, we hardly did any :sex:ing and also I ovulated early, I was/am convinced this cycle is not our cycle. But today the spotting is even lighter to almost being non-existent, whereas normally the first day of my period is really heavy with cramps. I'm pretty happy that ff is right about when I ovulated as I had a clear thermal shift. But sod's law, it'll have been off by 24 hours and AF will get me tomorrow. If nothing shows by Monday morning, I'll go and buy a test...

I'm trying so hard not to get excited or hopeful because I really don't want my hopes dashed yet again... but it's hard not to.

Anyway, enough about me. Sending loads of 
:dust: 
to everyone who's still waiting to test.
x


----------



## Mom To 2

yoyojojo said:


> count me out AF just arrived.
> Most months I'm a little bit gutted & give myself 10 min to cry into a pillow & then I look to the next month .
> I think because this would have been the month the baby I miscarried would have been born, I've been a lot worse with loads of tears anything is setting me off.
> How do we keep positive

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

froliky2011 said:


> Got my AF today. The next time we try I will be 38 years old. :( Oh well, at least I get to drink lots of wine during the holidays (trying to focus on the bright side).

My Mom and Grandma both had their youngest at 38! 
Maybe it's a lucky number. :thumbup:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Boo to AF Adorkable, yoyo and frolicky:hugs:

Man - hope you find an hpt - good luck!

AFM - tested 9 dpo in the afternoon - nope - 10 dpo just about an hr ago this am nope - even used a mag glass hehe:nope:

Will keep on testing have a 15 day LP.

(ps adorkable love your avatar! Soo cute)


----------



## Just_married

Had a lucky day yesterday...won 5 times out of 7 on a at a Christmas Fete, and on the train there and the train home the ticket conductors ignored us so we got free travel. I'm hope this run of blessings continues.... This must be the weirdest case of symptom spotting ever hahaha! 

Love and blessings to all still to test, huge hugs to those trying again, big yipees to the BFPs! Xxx


----------



## manuiti

hahaha Just married - Love your symptom spotting! :haha: Fingers crossed for you that this lucky streak continues.

afm - still no :witch: which officially makes me 2 days late. Will pop out later and get myself a couple of hpts.

Lots of :dust: to those still to test!
xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Adorkable said:


> I'm out for this month.... She got me!

Sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

froliky2011 said:


> Got my AF today. The next time we try I will be 38 years old. :( Oh well, at least I get to drink lots of wine during the holidays (trying to focus on the bright side).

So sorry :cry::hugs: but glad your looking on the bright side xx


----------



## Jodes2011

yoyojojo said:


> count me out AF just arrived.
> Most months I'm a little bit gutted & give myself 10 min to cry into a pillow & then I look to the next month .
> I think because this would have been the month the baby I miscarried would have been born, I've been a lot worse with loads of tears anything is setting me off.
> How do we keep positive

So sorry hunni i really get where your coming from. I've had 4 MC's and i started ttc in December 2010. I'm hoping this is my month and go to have a successful pregnancy. Things will work out its just a matter of when. Keep strong :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

manuiti said:


> Congrats to those with BFPs so far!!!!
> 
> And huge huggles to those who haven't been so lucky this time round.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Afm, today is 15dpo and my test day and I don't have any hpts lol. Doh! My luteal phase is _always_ 14 days so today is the first time ever that it is actually late. I mean I've been lightly spotting for the past couple of days, and since DH and I were so ill earlier in the month, we hardly did any :sex:ing and also I ovulated early, I was/am convinced this cycle is not our cycle. But today the spotting is even lighter to almost being non-existent, whereas normally the first day of my period is really heavy with cramps. I'm pretty happy that ff is right about when I ovulated as I had a clear thermal shift. But sod's law, it'll have been off by 24 hours and AF will get me tomorrow. If nothing shows by Monday morning, I'll go and buy a test...
> 
> I'm trying so hard not to get excited or hopeful because I really don't want my hopes dashed yet again... but it's hard not to.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me. Sending loads of
> :dust:
> to everyone who's still waiting to test.
> x

GL i really hope its a bfp :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> hahaha Just married - Love your symptom spotting! :haha: Fingers crossed for you that this lucky streak continues.
> 
> afm - still no :witch: which officially makes me 2 days late. Will pop out later and get myself a couple of hpts.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to those still to test!
> xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> yoyojojo said:
> 
> 
> count me out AF just arrived.
> Most months I'm a little bit gutted & give myself 10 min to cry into a pillow & then I look to the next month .
> I think because this would have been the month the baby I miscarried would have been born, I've been a lot worse with loads of tears anything is setting me off.
> How do we keep positive
> 
> So sorry hunni i really get where your coming from. I've had 4 MC's and i started ttc in December 2010. I'm hoping this is my month and go to have a successful pregnancy. Things will work out its just a matter of when. Keep strong :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

U are righ Hun things will work out ,just keep going ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:it's only a matter of time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yoyojojo

the sensible person tells me I got pregnant before it can & will happen again7 that its just time. I blame the period hormones taking over 
Thanks for your nice comments - fingers crossed for everyone yet to test


----------



## manuiti

Well I've done a test and I think it's inconclusive. I think I see something but I also don't see any pink to it so it could just be an evap line.

If you want to look and give me your opinions, the pic is here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1-16dpo-think-see-something.html#post14450725

Also if that test stick looks familiar to anyone, can you tell me how sensitive the test is please.

Anyway, I'll be testing again tomorrow morning... :coffee:
xxx


----------



## manuiti

yoyojojo said:


> the sensible person tells me I got pregnant before it can & will happen again7 that its just time. I blame the period hormones taking over
> Thanks for your nice comments - fingers crossed for everyone yet to test

It WILL happen for you jojo. Hang in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a little something...


----------



## LLbean

I see it on my cell too FXd!


----------



## manuiti

TMI alert!

Just had some mild cramping, then went for a pee and got a pink wipe. :cry: Looks like AF is on her way. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Man - boo!:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Gutted for you manuiti....was crossing everything. Xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

manuiti said:


> TMI alert!
> 
> Just had some mild cramping, then went for a pee and got a pink wipe. :cry: Looks like AF is on her way. :nope:

Sorry hunni :hugs: But i do see something on your test :shrug: hang on in there you may never know. A lot of pregnant women bleed in the early stages x


----------



## manuiti

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry hunni :hugs: But i do see something on your test :shrug: hang on in there you may never know. A lot of pregnant women bleed in the early stages x

Thanks Jodes. But sadly it's not to be... again. :nope: AF is here good and proper. :cry: So that's me out until February when DH is next home. :coffee: We've decided though that's it's now time for modern medicine to give us a hand as I turn 37 in March and it's not going to be getting any easier for us.

But anyway, there are still plenty of people waiting to test this month, so lots of luck and :dust: to you all!!! 
xx


----------



## Jodes2011

manuiti said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hunni :hugs: But i do see something on your test :shrug: hang on in there you may never know. A lot of pregnant women bleed in the early stages x
> 
> Thanks Jodes. But sadly it's not to be... again. :nope: AF is here good and proper. :cry: So that's me out until February when DH is next home. :coffee: We've decided though that's it's now time for modern medicine to give us a hand as I turn 37 in March and it's not going to be getting any easier for us.
> 
> But anyway, there are still plenty of people waiting to test this month, so lots of luck and :dust: to you all!!!
> xxClick to expand...

Ahhhh hun i'm really sorry what a bummer! I've just turned 37 and i got my bloods done last Monday waiting on my results. Sorry you have to wait until Feb to ttc again :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:

GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.

Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou


----------



## manuiti

Jodes2011 said:


> Ahhhh hun i'm really sorry what a bummer! I've just turned 37 and i got my bloods done last Monday waiting on my results. Sorry you have to wait until Feb to ttc again :hugs::hugs:xx

Fingers crossed for Monday for you hun!
xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

manuiti said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh hun i'm really sorry what a bummer! I've just turned 37 and i got my bloods done last Monday waiting on my results. Sorry you have to wait until Feb to ttc again :hugs::hugs:xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for Monday for you hun!
> xxxClick to expand...

thanks xx


----------



## Gingersnaps

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou

Hi, I tested Fri night and Sat morn. Going to test again this eve - just bought a few new tests - am 11 dpo. Have one for the morn as well.


----------



## POASFiend

So far BFNs for me this weekend. I'm not holding out hope and think AF will be here for my birthday. SUCH A LOVELY BIRTHDAY GIFT!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I havent even thought of testing as I know it's gonna be nothing so am just gonna leave it as long as possible ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am just not feeling anything so I think it's best to get this cycle over with and look forward to crimbo :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes I havent even thought of testing as I know it's gonna be nothing so am just gonna leave it as long as possible ,:hugs::hugs:

why do you think its not your month hun? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes I havent even thought of testing as I know it's gonna be nothing so am just gonna leave it as long as possible ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> why do you think its not your month hun? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Am actually terrified jodes cos getting a bfp and then losing it at Xmas would be too much to bear :cry::nope:so I am just preparing myself for af :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brooke your cd1 ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes I havent even thought of testing as I know it's gonna be nothing so am just gonna leave it as long as possible ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> why do you think its not your month hun? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Am actually terrified jodes cos getting a bfp and then losing it at Xmas would be too much to bear :cry::nope:so I am just preparing myself for af :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

[/QUOTE]

Am actually terrified jodes cos getting a bfp and then losing it at Xmas would be too much to bear :cry::nope:so I am just preparing myself for af :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

:hugs:


----------



## lilmama6

sorry for the late post ( trying not to stress this month) but I will be testing Dec 15th if I hold out that long


----------



## Leikela

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou

CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Tested last night with a cheapo 20 ml test. Was 11dpo in the eve - test was discolored so hard to tell. This mornings at 12dpo fmu, so far despite my squinting looks neg - boo! I have heard 9 dpo is the best day for implantation and it takes a couple days for hcg to show in urine, so we shall see. 
I am hoping I am preg and my hcg is lower than 20 ml.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Leikela said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...

Anyway you could get a beta?


----------



## Leikela

Gingersnaps said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...

Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)


----------



## Spaggy37

AF due 16/12/11


----------



## Gingersnaps

Leikela said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)Click to expand...

a blood test for hcg - more sensitive than a hpt


----------



## Jodes2011

Gingersnaps said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)Click to expand...
> 
> a blood test for hcg - more sensitive than a hptClick to expand...

Well lets wait and see keeping everything crossed for you my lovely :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes I havent even thought of testing as I know it's gonna be nothing so am just gonna leave it as long as possible ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> why do you think its not your month hun? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Am actually terrified jodes cos getting a bfp and then losing it at Xmas would be too much to bear :cry::nope:so I am just preparing myself for af :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know thats what i'm terrified of (for me that is) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hunni i'm sure it will happen for us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaggy37

YAY BFP here :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:

lovely news spaggy! :happydance: was starting to wonder where these xmas babies were hiding.


----------



## Jodes2011

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Ratchet22

Hello everyone I am new and TTC, I'm 43 and had my tubes untied, at this point they only were abl to repair te right side. It's been 4 years and still trying. I started metformin this past month and I am having ovary twinges ever since I ovulated. This has never happened before, so far I'm 6dpo and they are very tender. Did the metformin cause this? Anyone take this before? I'm pretty much sitting Here just lost. 

Spaggy37 congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Ratchet22 said:


> Hello everyone I am new and TTC, I'm 43 and had my tubes untied, at this point they only were abl to repair te right side. It's been 4 years and still trying. I started metformin this past month and I am having ovary twinges ever since I ovulated. This has never happened before, so far I'm 6dpo and they are very tender. Did the metformin cause this? Anyone take this before? I'm pretty much sitting Here just lost.
> 
> Spaggy37 congratulations!!!!!!!

Hi Hun and welcome ,sorry I can't answer your question on the metformin but sending u lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## samantha76

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:


grats hun :happydance:


----------



## Ratchet22

Desperado167 said:


> Ratchet22 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I am new and TTC, I'm 43 and had my tubes untied, at this point they only were abl to repair te right side. It's been 4 years and still trying. I started metformin this past month and I am having ovary twinges ever since I ovulated. This has never happened before, so far I'm 6dpo and they are very tender. Did the metformin cause this? Anyone take this before? I'm pretty much sitting Here just lost.
> 
> Spaggy37 congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Hun and welcome ,sorry I can't answer your question on the metformin but sending u lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, I spent years obbsessing and finally stopped doing that and pretty much stopped trying so hard, and yet here I am back, doing it again. I wasnt up until i started getting all of this ovary twinges really bad. And here I am thinking what the heck? :wacko: So I peed on another ovulation stick thinking i was still trying to ovulate and it was negative, so Im pretty sure that was done and over. So why all the aches down there. This waiting is the hardest ever.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ratchet...welcome to our little group; I am not a symptom spotter and find it to do nothing but make one :wacko:

I am not saying you aren't going to get a BFP, but I look at 'ovary twinges' like this....if a girl isn't ovulating, why would her ovaries feel anything. Your LO doesn't implant there, so I just chalk everything up to hormones.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:

wonderful!!!!! congrats!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Ratchet22

Now that makes sense! The metformin Im on does help to make the hormones more level as they should be, so that make sense. Its doing its job and my hormones are adjusting, so far today 6 dpo no cramping in the ovaries, Thanks for level headed advise, that helped me so much!


----------



## dachsundmom

Exactly, the met is levelling out your insulin levels and in turn, making your hormones work better.:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:TTC Ratchet--Are you on Metformin because of PCOS? Have you been anovulatory? If you don't usually ovulate and you have PCOS then I would say maybe this month you are ovulating. Ovulation can be quite painful with PCOS.


----------



## dachsundmom

I gave her my opinion; I am not a symptom spotter. I have been at this too long to think otherwise; I apologize if you read my post in a different manner than intended.:flower:


----------



## POASFiend

dachsundmom said:


> I gave her my opinion; I am not a symptom spotter. I have been at this too long to think otherwise; I apologize if you read my post in a different manner than intended.:flower:

I realize that. I missed your other posts and recanted mine. I was in no way offended that you said that you are not a syptom spotter. I just don't know why you mentioned it as I didn't feel Ratchet coming across as a symptom spotter at all. That's all I was saying. Like I said I'm not usually a symtom spotter either, it's just sometimes something are hard to ignore. I don't think it's symptom spotting so much as what the heck is happening to my body, if you haven't experienced it before. Looks like I struck a nerve. Not my intention.


----------



## Ratchet22

To you both, I do appreciate your thoughts in my matter, No Im not a symptom spotter, I sure used to be though, and refuse to go through that again. Both opinions make sense to me. ANd I appreciate that both of you gave me your replies. They both make sense, and both are good things. Im very excited. Even if I dont get my BFP this month, its ok. As I do feel like in due time I have a chance!!!!! That gives me hope!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:We're good


----------



## Jodes2011

Ratchet22 said:


> To you both, I do appreciate your thoughts in my matter, No Im not a symptom spotter, I sure used to be though, and refuse to go through that again. Both opinions make sense to me. ANd I appreciate that both of you gave me your replies. They both make sense, and both are good things. Im very excited. Even if I dont get my BFP this month, its ok. As I do feel like in due time I have a chance!!!!! That gives me hope!

All i will say is good luck and fingers crossed you get that bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Gingersnaps said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)Click to expand...
> 
> a blood test for hcg - more sensitive than a hptClick to expand...

Ah, ok! Thanks! No, I haven't had that yet. I have been really stubborn and not wanting to get my hopes up. LOL Plus, by now I should have pregnancy symptoms and I don't so I am chalking it up to a late cycle. I will go see my OBGYN if I don't have a flow in another week.


----------



## Leikela

Jodes2011 said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)Click to expand...
> 
> a blood test for hcg - more sensitive than a hptClick to expand...
> 
> Well lets wait and see keeping everything crossed for you my lovely :hugs:xxClick to expand...

Aw, thanks so much!! :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Spaggy37 said:


> YAY BFP here :happydance:

Wow!! Many congrats to you!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## POASFiend

Leikela said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all those who got their AF :cry: And congratulations to all with their bfp :hugs:
> 
> GL to our testers today QueenieMurphy.
> 
> Is our other testers whose dates have been and gone got any news for me?? Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Leikela, Anais, lafaith, Gingersnaps and TerriLou
> 
> CD 33 today and still no sign of AF and all BFN's. I can feel AF creeping up on me. I think I just had a freak cycle. Go figure I am majorly late (rarely happens and hasn't happened in 6 years) the first month I TTC!! Anyway, I am expecting AF to roll in either later tonight or tomorrow. I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway you could get a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me, as I am new at all this, but what is a beta? :)Click to expand...
> 
> a blood test for hcg - more sensitive than a hptClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, ok! Thanks! No, I haven't had that yet. I have been really stubborn and not wanting to get my hopes up. LOL Plus, by now I should have pregnancy symptoms and I don't so I am chalking it up to a late cycle. I will go see my OBGYN if I don't have a flow in another week.Click to expand...

you'd be surprised how long it takes for some people's symptoms to set in though. In fact some early symptoms aren't necessarily symptoms at all, it's just that people are sometimes hyper-vigilant in the tww and don't really realize that it happens to them during months when they aren't pregnant. I got crazy sore nipples the month I was pregnant. It caught me off guard. Now I get them not as bad though each month. So I probably am usually sensitive each month but was just more sensitive than usual the one month. What I'm saying is you can't always rely on symptoms, or absence of. I would be getting blood work if I were you.


----------



## Leikela

POASFiend said:


> you'd be surprised how long it takes for some people's symptoms to set in though. In fact some early symptoms aren't necessarily symptoms at all, it's just that people are sometimes hyper-vigilant in the tww and don't really realize that it happens to them during months when they aren't pregnant. I got crazy sore nipples the month I was pregnant. It caught me off guard. Now I get them not as bad though each month. So I probably am usually sensitive each month but was just more sensitive than usual the one month. What I'm saying is you can't always rely on symptoms, or absence of. I would be getting blood work if I were you.

Well, no need for the blood work now. :af: made her lovely appearance this afternoon! That made my cycle 33 days so I ovulated late. Go figure and hubby and I didn't BD on those days. Here's to next cycle!


----------



## Mom To 2

[/QUOTE]

Well, no need for the blood work now. :af: made her lovely appearance this afternoon! That made my cycle 33 days so I ovulated late. Go figure and hubby and I didn't BD on those days. Here's to next cycle![/QUOTE]
:hug: :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Spaggy - Huge congrats!!! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months for you.

Leikela - sending you big :hug:


----------



## Leikela

Well, no need for the blood work now. :af: made her lovely appearance this afternoon! That made my cycle 33 days so I ovulated late. Go figure and hubby and I didn't BD on those days. Here's to next cycle![/QUOTE]
:hug: :hugs:[/QUOTE]



manuiti said:


> Spaggy - Huge congrats!!! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months for you.
> 
> Leikela - sending you big :hug:

Thank you Mom To 2 and manuiti!! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Leikela said:


> Well, no need for the blood work now. :af: made her lovely appearance this afternoon! That made my cycle 33 days so I ovulated late. Go figure and hubby and I didn't BD on those days. Here's to next cycle!

:hug: :hugs:[/QUOTE]



manuiti said:


> Spaggy - Huge congrats!!! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months for you.
> 
> Leikela - sending you big :hug:

Thank you Mom To 2 and manuiti!! :)[/QUOTE]

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Leikela are you using OPKs or temping to check when you are ovulating ?:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Leikela said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> you'd be surprised how long it takes for some people's symptoms to set in though. In fact some early symptoms aren't necessarily symptoms at all, it's just that people are sometimes hyper-vigilant in the tww and don't really realize that it happens to them during months when they aren't pregnant. I got crazy sore nipples the month I was pregnant. It caught me off guard. Now I get them not as bad though each month. So I probably am usually sensitive each month but was just more sensitive than usual the one month. What I'm saying is you can't always rely on symptoms, or absence of. I would be getting blood work if I were you.
> 
> Well, no need for the blood work now. :af: made her lovely appearance this afternoon! That made my cycle 33 days so I ovulated late. Go figure and hubby and I didn't BD on those days. Here's to next cycle!Click to expand...

Sorry hunni :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

GL to our testers today jlisa2012 and POASFiend x

CHILLbilly any news? x


----------



## LLbean

I see you never put me down for AF so just to reconfirm...AF came on the 10th


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> I see you never put me down for AF so just to reconfirm...AF came on the 10th

oh sorry hunni thanks for letting me know :hugs: and here's to your next successful IVF in January :hugs:xx


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Congrats to all the December BFPs thus far!! and lots of :hugs: to those who were visited by the witch :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Ah geez Leikela, I'm sorry. I think I'm running into the same issue this month. My cycles seem to be getting a little longer each month and hubby was sick with a cold so we stopped trying on the day I thought I ovulated. Now I think maybe I ovulated a little later.


----------



## POASFiend

Jodes2011 said:


> GL to our testers today jlisa2012 and POASFiend x
> 
> CHILLbilly any news? x

Thanks! I was half asleep when I got woken up with a full bladder this morning and couldn't navigate around to complete such a difficult task as finding the test and opening the box before my bladder exploding, so I have no news yet other than the BFN a couple of days ago. To be continued........................

I'm thinking I'm out though.


----------



## Leikela

Butterfly67 said:


> Leikela are you using OPKs or temping to check when you are ovulating ?:flower:

Hi Butterfly,

This was my first month TTC, so I just estimated when I O'd based upon a year's data of my cycles. Go figure that I NEVER have a 33 day cycle and the one time I did was when TTC. Messed everything up. LOL

I plan on using OPK's this next cycle, along with Preseed. If that doesn't work, then I will start the BTT charts. :)


----------



## Leikela

POASFiend said:


> Ah geez Leikela, I'm sorry. I think I'm running into the same issue this month. My cycles seem to be getting a little longer each month and hubby was sick with a cold so we stopped trying on the day I thought I ovulated. Now I think maybe I ovulated a little later.

Thanks! I am not upset because it was the first time trying and my cycle decided to be longer. I think it was probably the stress of it all. In the past, when I am super stressed, AF is delayed. I am trying to take it easy now and relax but that is easier said than done! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah that is going to be sods law that AF messes you around on the first month of ttc! :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

The witch is messing me about. Def ovulated 14/15 days ago, think she's playing hard to get as I did a morning test and got a BFN, but no sign of her today. Will check in/out when I have any news Jodes, I'm not hiding lol x


----------



## manuiti

LLbean said:


> I see you never put me down for AF so just to reconfirm...AF came on the 10th

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



POASFiend said:


> I'm thinking I'm out though.

It ain't over till the :witch: actually arrives. Got my fingers crossed for you.



Just_married said:


> The witch is messing me about. Def ovulated 14/15 days ago, think she's playing hard to get as I did a morning test and got a BFN, but no sign of her today. Will check in/out when I have any news Jodes, I'm not hiding lol x

Fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## Just_married

I'm out:growlmad:
100% gutted, 100% annoyed at myself for getting a bit excited about being 1 day late. Sorry girls, feeling a bit sorry for myself here, somebody give me a shake!:dohh:


----------



## POASFiend

And another BFN last night. CD 31 and no sign of AF either. Hmm I'm usually like clockwork.


----------



## VIKK1

Just_married said:


> I'm out:growlmad:
> 100% gutted, 100% annoyed at myself for getting a bit excited about being 1 day late. Sorry girls, feeling a bit sorry for myself here, somebody give me a shake!:dohh:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Spotting here today so :witch: is just round the corner


----------



## manuiti

Just_married said:


> I'm out:growlmad:
> 100% gutted, 100% annoyed at myself for getting a bit excited about being 1 day late. Sorry girls, feeling a bit sorry for myself here, somebody give me a shake!:dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I feel your pain hun - you sound just like I did a few days ago. 2 days late and got all excited and then the big bump back down to earth. Have a good sulk and then give yourself a kick and remind yourself to look forward, not back (and I decided to also not look down either! lol)
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just married and Manuti :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Joining this thread a little late but was inspired by the BFP's I've seen on here!

Put me down for testing on December 22nd. :xmas3:


----------



## POASFiend

:cry::cry::cry:
:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: POAS


----------



## CHILLbilly

witch got me as well..................:growlmad:

Good luck everyone else....lets see some BFP's:thumbup:


----------



## joygirl

I am out. AF today


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to everyone who got the witch!! She is still visiting me as well too. :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## Tori4

Lots of:hugs: to all who had the witch come to visit. It's such an emotional roller coaster. I am very thankful for all of you, the tww is not fun but you all make it so much easier. Thank you Jodes for being so diligent On the list:flower:. See AF is definitely coming,lol, I am feeling all sentimental.
Anyways , think AF is coming today or tomorrow. Of course with all the testing going on I tested Monday... faint pos. Yeah!!!, Tuesday... neg. Boo! and Wednesday... neg. I am beginning to think Monday must have been an evaporation line. So I think it is safe to say I am out for the month :(. Obviously disappointed but a new year is around the corner and keeping optimistic! This will be our year!!!
Congrats to the BFP and good luck to the rest of Decembers testers. I am crossing my fingers ( and toes) for you.


----------



## Tori4

CHILLbilly said:


> witch got me as well..................:growlmad:
> 
> Good luck everyone else....lets see some BFP's:thumbup:

Off topic chillbilly but what beach did you get married on? Gorgeous pic!


----------



## POASFiend

Ah GEEZ I really have no clue what's happening to my body.

I reported AF yesterday. But it was a small amount and now nothing..................but I got the BFNs over and over. I just want to cry. This is not how I want to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Joining the AF Club:growlmad:

Spotting yesterday - no surprise as had no hint of joy from my hpts....

Off ttc till mid Jan - may be in the tail end of the Jan testing thread.

Good luck to those still in the running for a Christmas BFP:dust:


----------



## POASFiend

OMG I don't believe it. Yesterday I thought it was AF but the spotting stopped. AF is 4 days late but I kept getting BFNs. Well today is my birthday and I've been moping all day. Just did another test and wouldn't you know it...............I got a BFP on my birthday!!! This is the best present ever.


----------



## LLbean

POASFiend said:


> OMG I don't believe it. Yesterday I thought it was AF but the spotting stopped. AF is 4 days late but I kept getting BFNs. Well today is my birthday and I've been moping all day. Just did another test and wouldn't you know it...............I got a BFP on my birthday!!! This is the best present ever.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## googly

Awesome news POASfiend - MASSIVE happy birthday to you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dylis

Congrats poas and have a super birthday. &#57431; afm afl arrived this morning


----------



## polaris

Congratulations POASfiend! What an amazing birthday present!!!

AFM, AF is due today and this is the first month that I haven't had four or five days spotting before AF. Not sure what that means. I haven't been temping during the TWW because of the accident but my temperature is still high this morning. I have a feeling though it might be just the trauma of the accident delaying everything. I have no symptoms and don't feel pregnant. I am down for testing tomorrow but think I will probably wait a bit longer.


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats poasfiend. :happydance:

best of luck polaris, sometimes when you feel like you are totally out - it means you're in :winkwink: glad to see you here and on the mend. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


really thought i was out this month but just found out with a digi this morning 'i'm in!!!' 

BFP for me :happydance:

best of luck to everyone still waiting to test. hope all your christmas wishes come true for you too. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats POAS and sumat, brilliant news! :happydance:

POAS, what tests were you using that gave you bfn til now?! :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

POASFiend said:


> OMG I don't believe it. Yesterday I thought it was AF but the spotting stopped. AF is 4 days late but I kept getting BFNs. Well today is my birthday and I've been moping all day. Just did another test and wouldn't you know it...............I got a BFP on my birthday!!! This is the best present ever.

Woohoo so i need to change yours from AF to a BFP congratulations :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> congrats poasfiend. :happydance:
> 
> best of luck polaris, sometimes when you feel like you are totally out - it means you're in :winkwink: glad to see you here and on the mend. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> really thought i was out this month but just found out with a digi this morning 'i'm in!!!'
> 
> BFP for me :happydance:
> 
> best of luck to everyone still waiting to test. hope all your christmas wishes come true for you too. xxx

just been on your journal to ask you to come on here and confirm :blush: Congratulations again and a happy and healthy 9 months Nat :cloud9:xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

OMG suma and POAS! :happydance: That's wonderful news. And happy b-day P!

:hugs: to everyone in the AF club...I have a feeling I'll be joining you soon. Bum.


----------



## Sus09

Suma...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Hunni!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elski

:hugs: to AFers :(

Big congrats to POASfiend & sumat!! :happydance:


----------



## Tori4

Congrats POAS and Sumat :happydance::happydance: 
Happy birthday POAS!!!


----------



## polaris

Wow congratulations Sumat!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's fantastic news!


----------



## LLbean

SUMA!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! YEY!


----------



## Leikela

POAS and Sumat,

Many congrats to you on your BFP!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## goldie66

Big congrats suma and POAS on your :bfp: and all the other girls..

Big :hug: to everyone who got caught by the :witch: xxx


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Sumat and Poas and any other BFPs I might have missed.
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

AFM the :witch: got me today. :cry:


----------



## peacebaby

wow glad I looked here...congratulations Suma and POAS :happydance:

wishing. You both perfectly H&H 9 months!

Suma :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Yay Suma and POAS !!!!! :xmas12:


Sorry to those who the witch caught. :hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

Sad times - I now know that I am not getting what I want for Christmas :(
Was hoping to sit at the Christmas dinner table with my 8 month pregnant sister with my own little secret but it is not to be! Let's hope 2012 is more successful!!


----------



## polaris

OMG ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning!!! Faint but definitely there! I'm so in shock, I was so sure I wasn't even going to ovulate this month as I didn't ovulate until CD28! Thank God OH and I went for that one last BD session just in case! Now the panic starts though as I worry about all the xrays and medications that I've been on over the last few weeks before knowing that I was pregnant. Please please let my little bean be OK!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

polaris said:


> OMG ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning!!! Faint but definitely there! I'm so in shock, I was so sure I wasn't even going to ovulate this month as I didn't ovulate until CD28! Thank God OH and I went for that one last BD session just in case! Now the panic starts though as I worry about all the xrays and medications that I've been on over the last few weeks before knowing that I was pregnant. Please please let my little bean be OK!!

haha! woohoo - fantastic! told you (a few pages back) it always seems to be when you feel like you're out - you're 'IN!' :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm chuffed to bits for you. :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wow polaris congrats honey! That's brilliant news after everything you've been through :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

HPMNI :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Elski

Yaaay congrats Polaris how FAB!! :hugs: to HPmini xx


----------



## Just_married

HPMINI said:


> Sad times - I now know that I am not getting what I want for Christmas :(
> Was hoping to sit at the Christmas dinner table with my 8 month pregnant sister with my own little secret but it is not to be! Let's hope 2012 is more successful!!

Bog hugs to you, it's such a let down, Im the same, my mum lost her own mum this year so 1st Christmas without her and I wanted to be able to take her mind off it with a happy wee secret. Guess it will just have to be some wine to take our minds off it then....at least we won't ovulate until after Christmas....so we are safe for a wee tipple xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

polaris said:


> OMG ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning!!! Faint but definitely there! I'm so in shock, I was so sure I wasn't even going to ovulate this month as I didn't ovulate until CD28! Thank God OH and I went for that one last BD session just in case! Now the panic starts though as I worry about all the xrays and medications that I've been on over the last few weeks before knowing that I was pregnant. Please please let my little bean be OK!!

OMG congratulations hun :hugs::hugs: Now look after yourself :cloud9: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

We are having a good turnout for BFP's this month now lets continue with them. Sorry to all the ladies who got their AF xxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

I ov'd early so AF is now due on wednesday. Tested today (11DPO) and :bfn: but no pre AF cramps yet and they're normally here about now. So I might test again depending on what the next couple of days brings. I'm manifesting a -ve before a +ve :haha:.


----------



## Tori4

Yippee Polaris, congrats! :)
Wonderful news.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Polaris!


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> I ov'd early so AF is now due on wednesday. Tested today (11DPO) and :bfn: but no pre AF cramps yet and they're normally here about now. So I might test again depending on what the next couple of days brings. I'm manifesting a -ve before a +ve :haha:.

come on keekee lets see that bfp i so want this for you sweetheart. Loads of love :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Keeks, that is weird... we were both due to test on the25th and i ovd early as well and i am due on wednesday.... spooky!!! Lol

Congrats to all the bfps!!!!


----------



## Leikela

polaris said:


> OMG ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning!!! Faint but definitely there! I'm so in shock, I was so sure I wasn't even going to ovulate this month as I didn't ovulate until CD28! Thank God OH and I went for that one last BD session just in case! Now the panic starts though as I worry about all the xrays and medications that I've been on over the last few weeks before knowing that I was pregnant. Please please let my little bean be OK!!

Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## lilmama6

still in shock Santa brought me my :bfp: :xmas12: I thought for sure we were out this month. After 18 cycles sense our loss I was starting to think it would never happen. :dust: to all of you lovely women


----------



## Leikela

lilmama6 said:


> still in shock Santa brought me my :bfp: :xmas12: I thought for sure we were out this month. After 18 cycles sense our loss I was starting to think it would never happen. :dust: to all of you lovely women

Congrats!! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Mom To 2

CONTRATS lilmama6 and Polaris!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Is it just me or we having a lot of :bfp: wouldn't it be wonderful if we averaged more than the below 35 ladies...
Santa is being so good, hope he brings my :bfp: :xmas12::xmas16:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Lilmama!! :happydance::happydance:

Come on Santa, BFPs all round please!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Lilmama!


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Lilmama xx we are having a good ratio of BFP's keep them coming x


----------



## Just_married

lilmama6 said:


> still in shock Santa brought me my :bfp: :xmas12: I thought for sure we were out this month. After 18 cycles sense our loss I was starting to think it would never happen. :dust: to all of you lovely women

18 cycles, lilmama u really deserve this, huge congrats! U hive me hope xxx


----------



## googly

Oh go on then, I might as well join in :D Yeah I got a faint BFP yesterday, looking a bit stronger today, so hopefully it's a keeper! Lucky #11 :thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats to POASfiend and sumat again, and to Polaris and Lilmama! 

December is looking good for us oldies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

googly said:


> Oh go on then, I might as well join in :D Yeah I got a faint BFP yesterday, looking a bit stronger today, so hopefully it's a keeper! Lucky #11 :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to POASfiend and sumat again, and to Polaris and Lilmama!
> 
> December is looking good for us oldies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Googly!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow this thread is doing very well over the last few days!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Googly!! The 35 and over crowd are rockin' it! :)


----------



## HPMINI

All this good news is making me feel much more positive that it can be my turn soon!!! :) Congrats to all and also shared commiserations with those not so lucky! I'll be waiting for the January thread!! PMA!


----------



## Ferne

OMG!!!
This thread is blowing up! Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats lilmama. :happydance:


----------



## Elski

Wow there are lots of Christmas BFPs!! :happydance: googly and lilmama 

Lots and lots of positive vibes for rest of Decembers testers


----------



## TessieTwo

Big congrats to all the BFPs! Wonderful news. 

:hugs: for everyone who had the evil AF turn up. 

Now let's see if us second half of December girlies can bump up the preggers numbers! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Tori4

Congrats to googly and lilmama! So exciting. Over 35 ladies have been busy!


----------



## Mom To 2

googly said:


> Oh go on then, I might as well join in :D Yeah I got a faint BFP yesterday, looking a bit stronger today, so hopefully it's a keeper! Lucky #11 :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to POASfiend and sumat again, and to Polaris and Lilmama!
> 
> December is looking good for us oldies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

Dylis said:


> Congrats poas and have a super birthday. &#57431; afm afl arrived this morning

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Have a big flute of champagne on new year's! Then I hope you can't have champagne for a very long while after!!!


----------



## POASFiend

Butterfly67 said:


> Congrats POAS and sumat, brilliant news! :happydance:
> 
> POAS, what tests were you using that gave you bfn til now?! :flower:

Cheap Canadian dollar store ones. They worked fine for me last time but not this time. They were all from the same lot though and I think they were duds. I had a bunch of them and decided to use the last 3. 2 bfns and 1 very very faint line. (so faint I normally would miss it.). But the CB digi gives me nothing but positives. I'm glad it happened that way though otherwise I would have found out before my birthday. So this was by far a better experience.


----------



## POASFiend

No kidding this thread is bursting. It's a Christmas or festivus or WHATEVER miracle. Maybe the cold weather had something to do with it. Whatever it is, GREAT. And yes it would rock if we had more BFPs than below 35. Although I do wish them all the best as well cause a BFN never feels good at any age when you're trying. 

Polaris I can't believe after what happened to you, this ends up being your month......GO FIGURE. H&H 9 mo to all the BFPs. Sorry to all the AFs. Drink lots on NY eve and get busy. I want to see next month produce just as many BFPs.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hormones are in full effect today - I am currently sitting here wanting to throw a hole punch at my boss's head! :grr:

No symptom spotting here though, I promise! I'm usually angry most of the time anyway! Just having a slight vent before get to the point of chucking a stapler at him as well :haha:


----------



## polaris

POASFiend said:


> No kidding this thread is bursting. It's a Christmas or festivus or WHATEVER miracle. Maybe the cold weather had something to do with it. Whatever it is, GREAT. And yes it would rock if we had more BFPs than below 35. Although I do wish them all the best as well cause a BFN never feels good at any age when you're trying.
> 
> Polaris I can't believe after what happened to you, this ends up being your month......GO FIGURE. H&H 9 mo to all the BFPs. Sorry to all the AFs. Drink lots on NY eve and get busy. I want to see next month produce just as many BFPs.

Loads of bump buddies! :happydance::happydance:

I had a review appointment with the consultant this morning following on from the surgery on my jaw and I obviously told him about the pregnancy and about my concerns. He didn't seem to be overly concerned which was reassuring. He said that there is a risk associated with the CT scan but since they took precautions to cover the area it should be OK. There is also a risk associated with Nurofen (ibuprofen) but he said it is small and the fact that I was only taking it for less than a week it will hopefully be OK. All the other meds and antibiotics he says should be fine. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## VIKK1

lilmama6 said:


> still in shock Santa brought me my :bfp: :xmas12: I thought for sure we were out this month. After 18 cycles sense our loss I was starting to think it would never happen. :dust: to all of you lovely women

This makes me feel more positive, cycle 19 will be a more positive one!

Congrats to all the BFP's this month, :hugs: to all the BFN's :hugs:


----------



## lilmama6

:hugs: VIKK1 it will happen probably when you least expect it like I said I thought we were out this month I ovulated early, my temps. were lower then normal, and didn't even have my regular monthly symptoms but was pleasantly surprised when I got the BFP.... I am sending loads of :dust: your way as I know how hard it is to go month after month with nothing


----------



## LillyLove

*CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPs!!! You give me hope that my turn will come!*

The :witch: decided to toy with me by being late - put me down for* AF*, again.
On to Cycle #11......:wacko:


----------



## sadie

Amazing news Suma, Polaris, POAS and Lilmama!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Please can i have updates from Aesa, Macwooly, Jo.t, Anais, lafaith, TerriLou, QueenieMurphy, jlisa2012, Desperado167, Charliegirl27 and Bettydraper. Its just for the stats. Thanks x


----------



## Jodes2011

GL to our testers today Wantinga4th and harley9671 x


----------



## Wantinga4th

Hi all,

Congrats to all who got their BFPs!

Can i get my testing date changed - FF has AF due on Xmas eve, so i shouldn't test until Xmas Day but with my 3 little ones i won't have time lol


----------



## Wantinga4th

Jodes2011 said:


> GL to our testers today Wantinga4th and harley9671 x

Thanks Jodes :) that is sweet of you.

I only O'd on the 9th so i am waiting abit longer, see post above :flower:


----------



## Elski

:hugs: Lillylove

GL for todays testers!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wantinga4th said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> GL to our testers today Wantinga4th and harley9671 x
> 
> Thanks Jodes :) that is sweet of you.
> 
> I only O'd on the 9th so i am waiting abit longer, see post above :flower:Click to expand...

No worries hunni i've changed it to christmas day :hugs: x


----------



## VIKK1

lilmama6 said:


> :hugs: VIKK1 it will happen probably when you least expect it like I said I thought we were out this month I ovulated early, my temps. were lower then normal, and didn't even have my regular monthly symptoms but was pleasantly surprised when I got the BFP.... I am sending loads of :dust: your way as I know how hard it is to go month after month with nothing

Thank you, wishing you a very H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## Wantinga4th

Thanks jodes for changing my test date but the witch arrived this afternoon :(

Good luck to everyone still waiting .


----------



## harley9671

The :witch: got me On cd3 now. Thanks for your wishes waiting for january thread now..:dust: to all x


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to all the testers who had the :witch: come visit them! Here's to January BFP's for us! :)


----------



## LLbean

where is the January test thread?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> where is the January test thread?

I told T to take it...she told me to go to hell.:haha:

You want it?:flower:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> where is the January test thread?
> 
> I told T to take it...she told me to go to hell.:haha:
> 
> You want it?:flower:Click to expand...

AHAHAHA so it has not been started? If so I can do it, sure


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, it's all you! :happydance:

I paid my dues, so has Jodie, Wendy, and Butterfly. Totally your turn!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

...and it is DONE!!!!
January 2012 Testing thread!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! Since I don't actually join these things, I'll just randomly stalk.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks! Since I don't actually join these things, I'll just randomly stalk.:haha:

oh COME ON!!!! you gotta join mine! :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

No bfp present for me--you know who decided to come early :cry: oh well what can you do:shrug:


----------



## canadadiva

Well, I had 3 positive BFP's at home then one at the Doc's office on Monday. They told me I was about 5 weeks. Yesterday I started having bleeding and cramping, went to the doctor who said I was likely having a mc because of all the blood. Did a beta HCG blood test and an ultrasound. The ultrasound came back inconclusive meaning they couldn't see anything but it could possibley be an early pregnancy. I know I miscarried. Last night I expelled some tissue and took a home pregnancy test that was negative. I still have to do another HCG tomorrow. I feel down, sad for something I never really had. One positive thing is I know my parts are working at least. We only seriously tried for one cycle with sex on ovulation days and temping. So I feel kind of lucky for that. Hopefully things will go smoothly next time.


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh canadadiva I am sooo sorry! :cry: Maybe next month will be your month, when I had my mc I didnt have another period, because I was then pregnant with my lovely daughter...:hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Canadadiva, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

canadadiva said:


> Well, I had 3 positive BFP's at home then one at the Doc's office on Monday. They told me I was about 5 weeks. Yesterday I started having bleeding and cramping, went to the doctor who said I was likely having a mc because of all the blood. Did a beta HCG blood test and an ultrasound. The ultrasound came back inconclusive meaning they couldn't see anything but it could possibley be an early pregnancy. I know I miscarried. Last night I expelled some tissue and took a home pregnancy test that was negative. I still have to do another HCG tomorrow. I feel down, sad for something I never really had. One positive thing is I know my parts are working at least. We only seriously tried for one cycle with sex on ovulation days and temping. So I feel kind of lucky for that. Hopefully things will go smoothly next time.

Sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Elski

Sorry canadadiva :hugs:

Sorry you got AF peanutpup :(


----------



## POASFiend

Well that didn't last long for me yet again.

MC @ 5 weeks.


----------



## LLbean

sorry for your losses :(


----------



## Jodes2011

POASFiend said:


> Well that didn't last long for me yet again.
> 
> MC @ 5 weeks.

Sorry :cry:


----------



## Elski

Sorry POASfiend :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

POASfiend and canadadiva :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm so sorry to hear that.

Jodes, honey you can put me down for bitchass AF :haha:.


----------



## Leikela

POASFiend said:


> Well that didn't last long for me yet again.
> 
> MC @ 5 weeks.

Oh no POAS fiend!! I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: For those ladies who had a loss :cry: I am so sorry to hear!


----------



## manuiti

Wow a lot has happened since I was last on here.

Huge congrats to Sumat, Polaris, lilmama & googly! Wonderful news and wishing you all a H&H 9 months. :cloud9:

POASFiend & canadadiva :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And to everyone else who's had a visit from that :witch:, fingers crossed for January!

Oh and best of luck and lots of :dust: to those left to test.
xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

POASFiend said:


> Well that didn't last long for me yet again.
> 
> MC @ 5 weeks.

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> POASfiend and canadadiva :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Jodes, honey you can put me down for bitchass AF :haha:.

keekee baby boo to the crappy witch :hugs: Your time has to come soon sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tori4

So sorry for your losses. Ladies you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Keekee BuMmer! AF is such a cow. 

2012 will be our year!


----------



## polaris

I just wanted to say that I am so sorry to those that have had losses. I really hope that you all get your sticky beans very soon.


----------



## Jodes2011

I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

:hug::friends::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::I dont want anything else for Xmas ,just your bfp is enough ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Got ya in your journal.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

Wow, congrats!! What an awesome Christmas gift!! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:
> 
> :hug::friends::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::I dont want anything else for Xmas ,just your bfp is enough ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

haha bless ya T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks B :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx

and thanks Leikela :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

WOOOP WOOOP!!!! BFP in that house! GO JODES!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> WOOOP WOOOP!!!! BFP in that house! GO JODES!!!!

Its your turn soon :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## polaris

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you!!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## manuiti

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Jodes - congrats!!!! Wonderful news!!
:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Just_married

Happy Christmas Jodes, have happy tears in my eyes right nowfor you. Best of health to you and your Christmas bean! Xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks lovely ladies it will be your turn soon and then you can come and join me. Merry christmas and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samantha76

grats hun.:happydance:

ive got :bfn: this morning but on good side we just got engaged :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

samantha76 said:


> grats hun.:happydance:
> 
> ive got :bfn: this morning but on good side we just got engaged :happydance:

really sorry about the bfn :cry: but absolutely delighted your engaged :hugs: Congratulations hunni :happydance: xxxx


----------



## samantha76

still got few days yet befor af due ,got my fingers crossed lol


----------



## NAPzWife

I got what I wanted for Christmas, I was to chicken to test till today to many times my heart has been broken. So when I got the BFP IN 2 SECONDS I PRAISED GOD. I had just got my size 9 back and I can't be happier than if I was in heaven THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING HERE FOR US AND BABY DUST TO ALL MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Jodes2011

samantha76 said:


> still got few days yet befor af due ,got my fingers crossed lol

Good luck then :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NAPzWife said:


> I got what I wanted for Christmas, I was to chicken to test till today to many times my heart has been broken. So when I got the BFP IN 2 SECONDS I PRAISED GOD. I had just got my size 9 back and I can't be happier than if I was in heaven THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING HERE FOR US AND BABY DUST TO ALL MERRY CHRISTMAS.

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Napz congrats on the BFP

Sam Congrats on the ring!!! 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Elski

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

AWE. SOME. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Talk about the best Christmas present ever!!


----------



## Elski

Congrats Napz :thumbup:

And congrats Samantha!! Lets see a pic of your bling then!


----------



## manuiti

NAPzWife said:


> I got what I wanted for Christmas, I was to chicken to test till today to many times my heart has been broken. So when I got the BFP IN 2 SECONDS I PRAISED GOD. I had just got my size 9 back and I can't be happier than if I was in heaven THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING HERE FOR US AND BABY DUST TO ALL MERRY CHRISTMAS.

:happydance:Congratulations hun!:happydance: :cloud9:



samantha76 said:


> on good side we just got engaged :happydance:

Yay! Wonderful news! :thumbup:


----------



## NAPzWife

Will take more in morning long day you're the only ones who know have to wait promised DH wait till we get all clear from Doctor Just really really really happy still FXed for all It will happen good night talk more tomorrow. Need help with tickers.


----------



## LLbean

Add tickers as images


----------



## samantha76

grats napz :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

nice ring Samantha!


----------



## NAPzWife

Thank you so much


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm out this month. AF started a few says ago just been too busy to post.


----------



## Leikela

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out this month. AF started a few says ago just been too busy to post.

Sorry the :witch: got you! Here's to January! =)


----------



## manuiti

Nice ring Samantha!!! :happydance:



Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out this month. AF started a few says ago just been too busy to post.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Derina

Uber late joining in, but AF is due the 31st. :) So will be testing that morning unless she shows up as scheduled.

Sorry about the AFs... seems like a lot of BFP's though! That's encouraging :)


----------



## samantha76

im out the :witch: is here


----------



## Jodes2011

Derina said:


> Uber late joining in, but AF is due the 31st. :) So will be testing that morning unless she shows up as scheduled.
> 
> Sorry about the AFs... seems like a lot of BFP's though! That's encouraging :)

GL x


----------



## Jodes2011

samantha76 said:


> im out the :witch: is here

Sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## alison29

congrats!


----------



## manuiti

samantha76 said:


> im out the :witch: is here

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Citrus

You can put me down if it's not too late for the 28th. I'm waiting for confirmation on a blood test tomorrow. I had an iui done and I'm 10 dpo today and 12 days passed the 250 ovidrel trigger shot. I tested negative two times on 8dpiui (Christmas) and then positive in the late morning of the 26th with a First Response digital. The next morning (10 dpiui- today) I tested positive again on the same tests that gave me negatives on Christmas morning and afternoon. Today I also took a blood test. I'm now waiting on the results. I should know definitively tomorrow.


----------



## love2006

Good luck with your blood test, but it sounds like you are pregnant!!


----------



## Leikela

Citrus,

It definitely sounds like you're pregnant. Congrats!! =)


----------



## Citrus

Thanks Leikela and Love2006 I still can't believe it. It just doesn't seem real!! I'm so excited but still nervous for my results to come back. I just don't feel the way I thought I'd be feeling. My boobs aren't too sore (just nipples) and I'm not going to the bathroom as much as I was earlier in the 2ww. I really don't have many symptoms at all. My biggest clue was when I got the pregnancy line down my belly. I looked in the mirror on Christmas day and saw that I had a pretty visible one going from my belly button to my pubic area. It was sooooooo strange, I was like what the heck!! It seemed to come out of nowhere. I had also gotten a dark spot on my face early on the last time I got pregnant (but not this early) so I knew that my body does that in pregnancy!. I got this line the same day I got my bfns on Christmas and the only reason I tested again so soon the next day was because of that line and that's when I got the positive on my digital FRER. Too weird huh?


----------



## Elski

Fingers X'd Citrus!

On to January for me Jodes...


----------



## Mom To 2

Getting nothing but BFN, AF due tomorrow so looks like I'm out this month. :nope:


----------



## Derina

BFN today with FMU. 10dpo. :dohh:

Think I am going to try and wait to test again until Saturday. AF is due then and it is NYE, so all round a good day it seems.


----------



## manuiti

Sounds like your preggers Citrus... congratulations! :happydance:

FXd Mom To 2 & Derina - it's not over until AF actually arrives.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hi Jodes :hugs: / everyone
AF for me and it even turned up 4 days early on Christmas Eve for an EXTRA special treat! 

x


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Hi Jodes :hugs: / everyone
> AF for me and it even turned up 4 days early on Christmas Eve for an EXTRA special treat!
> 
> x

Sorry hunni :cry::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Getting nothing but BFN, AF due tomorrow so looks like I'm out this month. :nope:

Sorry :hugs::cry:


----------



## manuiti

TessieTwo said:


> Hi Jodes :hugs: / everyone
> AF for me and it even turned up 4 days early on Christmas Eve for an EXTRA special treat!
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

Jodes2011 said:


> I've tested today and got 2 good lines for 9dpo so i'm going to call it a :bfp: i just hope this one sticks :hugs:

Aaawww Congrats Jodes, fantastic news :)


----------



## Derina

Congrats Jodes! That's wonderful!

AFM: BFN this morning. 11dpo. 2 days to AF due.


----------



## POASFiend

No way Jodes!!!! Congrats. Wishing you lots of sticky!!!!! I guess no boozin up for you this New Year's eve!


----------



## manuiti

Derina said:


> AFM: BFN this morning. 11dpo. 2 days to AF due.

Still got my FXd for you hun!


----------



## Citrus

Thanks for all the congratulations. The blood test on Tuesday went well. My hcg level at 10 dpo was 13 and on 12 dpo it was 29. I have to go back again on 14 dpo. Fxd that the numbers continue to double. The doctor says that everything looks great so far although I want my super high numbers already lol. Fxd for all of you. I guess you just never know when it's going to be your turn. Last month I was really bumming because I had to sit out and not have an iui because I had cysts from the cycle before. Now I'm happy that happened. Go figure. :)


----------



## Citrus

Congrats Jodes!!! I think we're going to be traveling down the same road for the next 8/9 months.


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks for the congrats ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Citrus said:


> Congrats Jodes!!! I think we're going to be traveling down the same road for the next 8/9 months.

:hugs: its seems that way. I have my first scan on 12th January at 6 weeks :thumbup: since i've had 4 mc's this year i'm being monitored.


----------



## Tori4

Congrats Jodes and Citrus!!! Wonderful news. Lots of sticky dust to you both.


----------



## Derina

Congrats Citrus! 

Two miracle babies! <3 *sticky sticky baby dust!*


AFM: Temp dropped this morning (12dpo) so :witch: should be showing up soon.


----------



## Jodes2011

Derina said:


> Congrats Citrus!
> 
> Two miracle babies! <3 *sticky sticky baby dust!*
> 
> 
> AFM: Temp dropped this morning (12dpo) so :witch: should be showing up soon.

ahhhh so sorry hunni :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations Jodes,I'm delighted for you. :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mths..

Also to Citrus and everyone else on :bfp:..

:hugs: to everyone else who were caught by the :witch:..



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## hugs3409

so sorry to everyone who is getting :witch: 
https://images.anitji.com/hugs/018.gif


----------



## Mom To 2

Just got my :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
Thank you sweet Jesus for this blessing!!
Good Luck to everyone, Tested day before AF was due, BFN, she was a no show day she was due, so waited till the next day, held urine and no drink for 3 hrs that evening.
BFP on FRER and equate.
I truly thought I was out bc of the BFN day before AF was due, but could not understand why smells and random foods were turning my belly.
Ladies you TRULY are not out till that witch shows!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Mom, wonderful news. That is exactly how I got my bfp back in June. It was bfn day before and day of AF date but next day positive. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Leikela

Mom to 2,

Congrats to you!! Wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months! =)


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Congratulations Jodes,I'm delighted for you. :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mths..
> 
> Also to Citrus and everyone else on :bfp:..
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else who were caught by the :witch:..
> 
> 
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png

thanks so much xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
> Thank you sweet Jesus for this blessing!!
> Good Luck to everyone, Tested day before AF was due, BFN, she was a no show day she was due, so waited till the next day, held urine and no drink for 3 hrs that evening.
> BFP on FRER and equate.
> I truly thought I was out bc of the BFN day before AF was due, but could not understand why smells and random foods were turning my belly.
> Ladies you TRULY are not out till that witch shows!!!

oh wow congratulations!!! :happydance::hugs: We've had a fantastic turnout of bfp's for December :happydance: GL for those testing in January xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Ladies just to let you know i will update thread tomorrow when all the ladies have confirmed. Have a wonderful New Year and heres to many more BFP's in 2012 xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Ladies just to let you know i will update thread tomorrow when all the ladies have confirmed. Have a wonderful New Year and heres to many more BFP's in 2012 xxxx

Jodes I hope this doesn't mean u are leaving us :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies just to let you know i will update thread tomorrow when all the ladies have confirmed. Have a wonderful New Year and heres to many more BFP's in 2012 xxxx
> 
> Jodes I hope this doesn't mean u are leaving us :cry:Click to expand...

no babes i will never leave you :cry: :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Jodes2011

Stats for December 2011.

Ladies in total is 62.

AF - 35 Ladies

:bfp: - 10 Ladies

:angel: - 4 Ladies very sorry for your loss :cry:

Don't Know - 13 Ladies (So if you ladies could update that would be super)


Stats: AF 56%

:bfp: 16% 

:angel: 7%

Don't Know: 21%


----------



## HPMINI

Excellent stats I'm thinking - just about 1 in 5! Cool!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Oh wow!!! Just checking in after being gone a while...CONGRATS Jodes!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Add me to the Angel Baby list please. Started spotting lastnight. Went in for blood work and it's so low its not even showing as pregnant anymore. :cry:


----------



## Leikela

Mom To 2 said:


> Add me to the Angel Baby list please. Started spotting lastnight. Went in for blood work and it's so low its not even showing as pregnant anymore. :cry:

Oh Mom To 2, 

I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs: :hug:


----------



## POASFiend

Mom To 2 said:


> Add me to the Angel Baby list please. Started spotting lastnight. Went in for blood work and it's so low its not even showing as pregnant anymore. :cry:

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Desperado167

Mom To 2 said:


> Add me to the Angel Baby list please. Started spotting lastnight. Went in for blood work and it's so low its not even showing as pregnant anymore. :cry:

:hugs::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mom to 2 :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

OvenBunWanted said:


> Oh wow!!! Just checking in after being gone a while...CONGRATS Jodes!!!

awww thanks :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Add me to the Angel Baby list please. Started spotting lastnight. Went in for blood work and it's so low its not even showing as pregnant anymore. :cry:

i'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Milty

I'm sorry for not checking in sooner but I got AF yesterday...I never actually tested.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty!


----------



## Milty

:wave:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Missed you milty! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi milty!


----------

